# Sperre wegen ehre leechen?



## Dilius (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden. 

Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.


----------



## schifty (25. Januar 2008)

mmhhh......naja...wenn du da nur rumstehst, bringst keinem was ... o0

das nen ich mal fairplay ^^....die anderen sind mir egal hauptsache ich ahbe was davon ^^


----------



## Aversin (25. Januar 2008)

Danke an den GM kann ich dazu nur sagen....endlich mal einer der dagegen vorgeht! ich will auch mal BG gewinnen und nich durch solche andauernd verlieren, weil  die hälfte meiner Fraktion nur sinnlos rumsteht und nix macht!!!


----------



## lapidar (25. Januar 2008)

spielt es eine rolle, ob du nur mal n knopf drückst um net afk zu sein oder ein programm das für dich übernimmt? fakt ist, dass du nicht aktiv am spielgeschehen teilgenommen hast sondern nur ehre abgreifen wolltest...

von dem her finde ich die strafe vielleicht etwas hart, aber nicht ungerecht.
du hast die möglichkeit dein av zu leaven, wenn du keine zeit hast.


----------



## fortuneNext (25. Januar 2008)

Richtig. Pech gehabt. Wer leecht, der fliegt, egal ob mit oder ohne Programm. Und der GM kann das auch, denn du hast ja bekanntlich mit den AGB/EULA bla bla akzeptiert, dass sie deinen Accoutn jederzeit grundlos löschen dürfen.
:-þ


----------



## Monstergurke-Azshara (25. Januar 2008)

wenn für die aktion nen 3h ban gekriegt hast, war er verdient.

solche non-pros mit die dann auch noch versuchen mit ihren billigen ehre-s1 items zu pozen kann man nur bemitleiden. nichts für tun aber sich wie die großen fühlen wollen -.-

wer ins ans bg geht, und bewusst nit am geschehen teilnimmt sollte permanent ausm bg gebannt werden!


leechen = nix tun - alles bekommen

du schwächst die eigene fraktion, du unterstützt sie nicht obwohl du ins bg gegangen bist.
wenn du nitmal weist was leechen ist, solltest besser diablo oder oder sonst was spielen gehen, da muss man sich wenigstens nicht diese lächerlichen ausreden ansehen. da wirst aus grp entfernt oder alle gehen auf dich los. schade das man keine leute der eigenen fraktion vermöbeln kann -.-


----------



## eMJay (25. Januar 2008)

das ist leechen.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (25. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist leechen entweder:

- Bot usen
- AFK sein
- Etwas machen was man man normalerweise nicht in einem BG macht (z.B. in der Pampa rumhopsen, wo nichts passiert).

Von dem her würde ich dem GM schon recht geben. Und wenn du am PC warst und dich hin- und wieder bewegt hast, kannst du auch gleich direkt mitkämpfen, das macht sogar mehr Spass als nur rumzustehen (ausser natürlich man defft was).

Tut mir zwar auch leid für dich, das du 3 Std gesperrt wurdest, aber wenn man nicht ganz bei der Sache ist (wie du es selbst geschrieben hast), geht man halt nicht in ein BG...


----------



## Trel (25. Januar 2008)

passt grad so schön zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war mit meinem Nachtelf Drui im av, und musste mal aufs klo... hatte margendarm.. was wohl in letzter zeit gut rumgeht.

bin vlt ne ganze minute unsichbar in der mitte des bg gestanden, und werde angeschreiben was ich hier mache... und ich, darf man net aufs klo??? ohne schon gemeldet zu werden??

ein anderes mal schreibt ein schurke am anfang eines av das er die mine hohlen geht bitte nicht afk melden (des ist wohl schon öffter passiert) und zack kurz danach schreibt er danke fürs afk melden....

ich mein mitlerweile bekommt fast kein mensch mehr ehre im av weil jeder den anderen afk meldet obwohl er da ist... und vlt grad mal was trinkt oder aufs klo geht... ich mein wo bleiben wir da???


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> passt grad so schön zum thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geh vorher aufs klo und nimm dir was zu trinken mit an den rechner; bei CS beschwert sich auch keiner wenn er gefraggt wird während er am Häusl ist... und wenn solches Verhalten wie beim TE eh schon so "normal" ist, daß der sich das sogar hier posten traut dann kann ich das nur allzugut verstehen; mich kotzt nichts mehr an als solche penner die ehrenpunkte leechen während sich alle anderen bemühen ne gute Partie hinzulegen.


----------



## Kronis (25. Januar 2008)

Schade das er dich nicht länger oder besser gleich für immer gebannt hat.


----------



## Trel (25. Januar 2008)

ja das geile daran ist der hat mich zugeflammed weil ich 0 zu 4 stats hatte, als heil druide... aber das ich am meisten geheilt hatte von den leuten hatte er wohl unterschlagen...


----------



## Bunter (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen.


Was soll man dazu sagen. Er empfindet es nicht als leechen wenn er nur rumsteht. Steh in Orgrimmar oder Ironforge rum. Es ist leechen, wenn Du nur rumstehst. Und insofern kann ich den GM verstehen und auch die Spieler die sich auf Deine Unterstützung verlassen. Sowas sollte mit allen Leechern passieren. Also ein Daumenhoch für den GM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (25. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> ich mein mitlerweile bekommt fast kein mensch mehr ehre im av weil jeder den anderen afk meldet obwohl er da ist... und vlt grad mal was trinkt oder aufs klo geht... ich mein wo bleiben wir da???


 Ähm....das ist jetzt sicher ein Scherz, ja? Na ich nehms mal einfach als solchen.....
Zum Thema: ich denke auch, das hier endlich mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung unternommen wurde. Ein 1. Tropfen auf einen sehr heissen Stein, der sich hoffentlich bald zum Regen ausweitet. 

Gleich mal dazu: Mittlerweile gibts ja noch ganz andere Phänomene im AV zu beobachten, z.B. ein Allypala, der 3x hintereinander Drek bei ca. 20 % abspottet und sofort raus läuft... Drek hat natürlich gleich mal wieder 100 %..... Mag hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, schon gar nicht der Horde im Allgemeinen, aber man macht sich so seine Gedanken... zumal solche Sachen auffällig zunehmen, nachdem die "Verbrannte Erde" immer häufiger gekontert wird und die (unfairen) Servergruppen schon längst nicht mehr immer den Sieg davontragen... Zufälle gibts aber auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Cyn


----------



## takeplacebo (25. Januar 2008)

Geschieht dir recht. Wegen solchen Spacken muss ich 3 mal solange BG machen als nötig.


----------



## gogar (25. Januar 2008)

Leider nur 3 std ban, sowas gehört 1ne Woche ban, Gratz an den GameMaster. Wer sich fürs BG anmeldet sollte auch Spielen und nicht nur rumstehen und mal nen schritt nach vorne oder hinten machen und dabei was essen... und sowas noch ins forum posten! das ist ja der hammer


----------



## MO-Virus (25. Januar 2008)

lol da siehste mal wie behindert blizz eig ist. ich finde die 3h acc sperre total übertrieben. IMO würde eine 3h bg sperre vollkommen ausreichen


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

Cynyra schrieb:


> Gleich mal dazu: Mittlerweile gibts ja noch ganz andere Phänomene im AV zu beobachten, z.B. ein Allypala, der 3x hintereinander Drek bei ca. 20 % abspottet und sofort raus läuft... Drek hat natürlich gleich mal wieder 100 %..... Mag hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, schon gar nicht der Horde im Allgemeinen, aber man macht sich so seine Gedanken... zumal solche Sachen auffällig zunehmen, nachdem die "Verbrannte Erde" immer häufiger gekontert wird und die (unfairen) Servergruppen schon längst nicht mehr immer den Sieg davontragen... Zufälle gibts aber auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach genau das gleiche hatten wa schon bei Vanndar....

also nich auf die Horde zeigen, ihr allies seid um nix besser


----------



## Wudu@Brotherhood-of-Noobs (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. *Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich*. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar,



1) selfown deluxe würd ich mal sagen
2) wenn du deine Finger benutzt hast um nicht AFK zu werden, oder nur gegen ne Wand läufst.... leechen ist leechen wenn du dich nicht am Spiel beteiligst
3) zurecht gesperrt, das nächste mal wird die Sperre hoffentlich länger


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> lol da siehste mal wie behindert blizz eig ist. ich finde die 3h acc sperre total übertrieben. IMO würde eine 3h bg sperre vollkommen ausreichen



jo ist absolut nich richtig von Blizz; der Account hätte 3 TAGE gesperrt werden müssen; besser sogar komplett wenn ers wieder macht


----------



## Grimow (25. Januar 2008)

Ich kann jedem nur das Program Turing Test Leeching Reporter empfehlen, es  schaut auf die AFK-Spieler die keinen Schaden machen, keine Heilung, nicht die Zone wechseln und dauerhaft an einem Ort stehen. Außerdem schaut es darauf wieviel Ehre man macht, denn jemand der defft oder offt, bekommt pausenlos Ehre!!!

Und zu dir du Würstchen, kann ich nur eins sagen: Die hätten deinen Account total bannen sollen, aber nicht fürs leechen, sondern hier fürs posten!!!


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

Ich finds unmöglich das es dafür nen Temporären Ban gibt. Selbstverständlich ist Leechen , in egal welcher form nicht nett , aber es sollte keiner dafür bestraft werden. Nehmen wir mal an meine Oma würde meinen WoW Account zahlen , und interesse halber möchte sie auchmal dieses Neumodische Spiel spielen wollen. Sie würde warscheinlich auch nach Leecher/Botuser aussehn weil sie gegen ne wand läuft oder so. So läuft die spielmechanik , mann "muss" halt nicht. In den AGB´s steht nicht " Du musst ein mindestmaß an Spiel Skill haben "... Mal abgesehen von dem RP Aspekt =) Vielleicht möchte ich ja den Feigen soldaten spielen der sich im graben Versteckt , zittert und weint =/ ^^ ...


----------



## Nephi (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du ins BG gehst, mach auch was. Wenn Du eh lieber was anderes machen willst, warte mit dem Alterac noch.
Wer hat Angst vorm Alterac? NIEMAND NIEMAND!!! *sing* :-D

Offtopic: Wieso zitiert der erste, der was schreibt, den TE KOMPLETT?
Gedächtnis=10 Sekunden?

Thx und Gruß, Neph


----------



## zodak (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
Das ist MEIN Spiel.
ICH zahle GELD dafür.
Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.

Sicher es ist nicht toll und moralsich nciht das schönste auf der Welt.
Ich zum Beispiel leeche auch NICHT, aber trotzdem ist es absolut scheisse jemanden zu bannen weil er so spielt wie er es für richtig hält.
Merkt ihr garnicht was dieses beispiel bedeutet??? 
JEDER Spieler wird somit in seiner art und weise beschnitten wie er spielen will, und das auch noch für ein Game wo man monatlich Geld für ausgibt.
Denkt doch mal etwas weiter als nur in der WoW welt. Sowas ist ein ding das unmöglich ist.
Und kommt mir jetzt nnciht mit MMORPG bla und Teamwork etc.
ICH ZAHLE IM MOANT GELD DAFÜR !! solange ich keine bots nutze drauf geschissen. Dann muss BLIZZARD sich was EINFALLEN lassen und sein ehresystem dahingehend überprüfen.

So jeder darf sich ein Stück Käse nehmen.
MFG


----------



## Brianbrasco (25. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss nur, dass die Leute, die hier am lautesten Schreien wohl auch die sind, die im BG die Fresse immer offen haben und andere angreifen oder beleidigen. Und die würd ich noch vor jedem unerträglichem AFK Leecher gerne gebannt sehen. Dämliche Kiddy Fraktion gibts nämlich auch erst seits man S1 4free bekommt.

Zum TE. Da man *NICHT* davon ausgehen kann, dass nicht direktes am Kampf teilnehmen zu einer Sperre führt (sonst wären die ganzen Alteracquests ja ein Grund gebannt zu werden, wenn man sie macht) gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass du nicht die ganze Wahrheit hier sagst oder eben doch nicht mal nach links und rechts gegangen bist.


----------



## Cynyra (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen, welch eine Argumentation...bitte mehr davon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber Faulmaul, ich zeige doch auf niemanden, ich schildere lediglich Beobachtungen (selbst erlebte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aus den letzten Tagen..nicht mehr und nicht weniger. *Kriegsbeil wegnehm und vergrab*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cyn


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.



Du betrügst deine Mitspieler darum spielen zu können.


----------



## gogar (25. Januar 2008)

@ Bällchen ->    Man sollte dafür EXTRA noch mit ein Monat Kostenlos WOW Belohnt werden!!!!!


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...



gut gebe ich auch mal meinen Kaese dazu

Blizzard hat angekuendigt, dass das Ehre leechen in BGs inzwischen zu bestrafungen fuehrt
was jetzt mal tatsaechlich durchgefuehrt wurde

wenn jemand ins BG geht weil er gerne 10 vs 10 oder 15vs15 spielen wuerde, wird er durch ehre leecher in diesem voirhaben beschnitten. mund der zahlt auch geld dafuer

und die argumentation, dass jeder spielen darf wie er will zieht nicht
wenn jemand lust hat die ganze zeit neben dir her zu laufen und dir die mobs wegzupruegeln, nimmst du das einfach so hin?
oder meldest du das blizzard, weil es verboten ist?


----------



## Zermeran (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...



Irgendwo hast du da recht!  Aber es ist zum Kotzen, wenn man am WE morgens um 10 ein AV spielen will, und man nur 8-10 aktive Spieler hat!!!!


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...



Leechen ist aber nicht spielen (wie er es für richtig hält), leechen ist gar nix.


----------



## bravee (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich finds toll von Blizzard - sorry das ich jetzt mal so sage!

Hätte nicht geglaubt das sie da wirklich durchgreifen werden, vorallem ohne auf fremdprogramme zu achten


----------



## Arido (25. Januar 2008)

Schade! Ich hätte Dich länger gesperrt! Du bist einer der Spieler, die ich nicht ausstehen kann (zumindest die Spielweise).

Aber mal ehrlich, warum sollte man einen Spieler afk melden, wenn es keine Bestrafung gibt? 
Überlege mal! ...hast ja Zeit wenn Du wieder in einem BG gehst !


----------



## Amoniusi (25. Januar 2008)

Ich denke das 3h bissle wenigsind fürs leechen………wär mit nem Tag zufrieden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zodak (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich meine ich kann es ja absolut verstehen das euch das ankotzt. tut es mich ja auch.

Aber ich meine wo soll man die Grenze ziehen?
Wenn ich mir selbe diese Frage stelle dann komme ich nur zu einer Antwort. 
Das Spiel muss einfach zurückstehen in dem Moment.
Ihr müsst davon ausgehen das die Leute sich die 13 € im Monat verdienen müssen, und dafür Geld bezahlen. Man könnte ja auch, und jetzt übertreibe ich, Blizzard unterstellen das sie betrügen, weil sie dich mit voller Absicht vom Spielen abhalten.
Wie gesagt aus moralischen Gründen absolut verwerflich. Aber trotzdem mein Gottgegebenes Recht so zu Spielen wie ich will wenn ich davor sitze, und das sollte ja wohl viel wichtiger sein als so nen Game.


----------



## Satte (25. Januar 2008)

omg sag ich nur...leechen aber dann sagen ich leeche net ich spiele nur wie ich es für richtig halte...

wenn du im AV stehst und ab und an ma deinen char nach links oder rechts bewegst...uhhh toll...bringt deiner Fraktion im AV "NICHTS"...dann tust du nämlich sachen die ein Bot auch tut...da kannst du 100 ma sagen das du keinen Bot benutzt du tust trotzdem dasselbe...ehre leechen...

Klar kennt jeder wenn die eigene Fraktion immer verliert ... das man frustriert in die glotze schaut...aber wenn du dann kein bock mehr hast sollteste dich vom AV anmelder wegbewegen oder ausloggn...


----------



## Iranius (25. Januar 2008)

jo selber schuld schade das du keine woche gebant wurden bist


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Ihr müsst davon ausgehen das die Leute sich die 13 € im Monat verdienen müssen, und dafür Geld bezahlen.



Hmm die Starfe zu ändern wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit:

Der Account wird nicht 3h gespeert, sondern nur jegliches BG für 24-72h.


----------



## Diabolus69 (25. Januar 2008)

Natürlich iss das auch Ehre leechen . Entweder man spielt Wow oder man macht etwas anderes aber beides auf einmal iss auch Ehre leechen . Es gibt genug andere Spieler die sich wirklich anstrengen die Bgs zu gewinnen und dann kommen da welche und sind der meinung man müßte die Ehre die andere hart erarbeiten einfach mit kassieren . Das ist Betrug und würde im Real Life sogar Zivilrechtlich bestraft werden . Viele denken immernoch das WoW "nur " ein spiel sei aber was sich so im Hintergrund schon alles aufgebaut hat das merkt kaun einer . Es wird Gold gefarmt und gegen Echtgeld verkauft , es werden neue Accounts gemacht die mit 5 oder mehr Accounts Synchron laufen und diese Chars werden hochgelevelt und im Bg als Ehrenleecher hingestellt um noch die Rüssi zu verbessern , bis der Account reif ist verkauft zu werden . Es gibt diverse Seiten auf denen man sich WoW Accounts mit level 70 Chars für bis zu 500 Euro kaufen kann .
Genau deshalb ist das Ehreleechen auch verboten .


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

gogar schrieb:


> @ Bällchen ->    Man sollte dafür EXTRA noch mit ein Monat Kostenlos WOW Belohnt werden!!!!!



So war mein posting nicht gemeint. ICH habe mir meine bg´s auch oft zähr mit wenig erfolg über stunden hinausgezögert antuen müssen. 

ABER : Ich Bezahle Geld für dieses spiel. Ich werde mir doch nicht in diesem maße vorschreiben lasse wie ich diese spiel spiele. Ich starte bei mensch Ärger dich nicht immer gegen den Uhrzeigensinn. Sollte nun die Kripo in mein haus kommen dürfen und Das Spielbrett verbrennen dürfen weil Ravensburger sich das anders vorgestellt hat ?
Wenn Blizzard mir sagt ich soll anmal die woche Raiden , sonst krieg ich nen ban ist das ne ähnliche umgangsform wie die BG Politik. Das ist ne Selbsregelnde Gesellschaft , die konsequenzen vom Leechen Sollte Der Spieler durch andere Mitspieler Erfahren , Stellt ihn an den Pranger , Aber zwingt ihn nicht 3 Stunden ne Talkshow zu gucken vor langeweile


----------



## zodak (25. Januar 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Hmm die Starfe zu ändern wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit:
> 
> Der Account wird nicht 3h gespeert, sondern nur jegliches BG für 24-72h.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist doch mal ein richtig sinnvoller vorschlag!!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das ist nämlich genau das was ich meine. 
Blizzard muss sich was einfallen lassen und nicht die Leute "betrügen" !


----------



## Angem (25. Januar 2008)

leechen hin, leechen her, natürlich ist es Mist, besonders wenn man im PvP oder einem Kampf in der Gruppe ist, aber kann ich deswegen nicht mehr an die Tür gehen, wenn es klingelt oder ein Telefongespräch annehmen, das RL läuft neben dem Spiel auch noch


----------



## Arido (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich meine ich kann es ja absolut verstehen das euch das ankotzt. tut es mich ja auch.
> 
> Aber ich meine wo soll man die Grenze ziehen?
> Wenn ich mir selbe diese Frage stelle dann komme ich nur zu einer Antwort.
> ...



Jetzt mal stop! Ich glaube Du willst das einfach nicht verstehen.

1. Wenn Dir andere Sachen wichtiger sind - lass verdammt nochmal die Finger von WoW !!!
2. Wenn Du die 13 Euro sparen willst, meld Dich einen Monat ab (oder pump Dir was von Oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. Du raubst den anderen den Spielspaß und die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen und mehr Ehre einzufahren - und das mit Absicht ?!

Was bist Du für ein Egoist?


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich meine ich kann es ja absolut verstehen das euch das ankotzt. tut es mich ja auch.
> 
> Aber ich meine wo soll man die Grenze ziehen?
> Wenn ich mir selbe diese Frage stelle dann komme ich nur zu einer Antwort.
> ...



hmmm
bisserl uebertrieben oder?
kann mich irren, aber nach jedem patch muss ich die AGBs neu akzeptieren
und wenn Blizzard ankuendigt, dass ehre leechen zu strafe fuehrt und du die AGBs akzeptierst, in denen steht, dass Blizzard das Recht hat Fehlverhalten mit Bann zu bestrafen, hast anerkannt, dass du gebannt wirst wenn du ehre leecht
also im nachhinein nicht heulen
einfach die AGBs nicht annehmen, wenn dir was nicht passt


----------



## Lexort (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.



Nur 3 Stunden? Ich wäre eher für 3 Tage für das Verhalten!


----------



## Ryan_Garn (25. Januar 2008)

Schade, dass Du nicht komplett gesperrt wurdest :[


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

ZITAT(gogar @ 25.01.2008, 09:18) *

@ Bällchen -> Man sollte dafür EXTRA noch mit ein Monat Kostenlos WOW Belohnt werden!!!!!


So war mein posting nicht gemeint. ICH habe mir meine bg´s auch oft zähr mit wenig erfolg über stunden hinausgezögert antuen müssen.

ABER : Ich Bezahle Geld für dieses spiel. Ich werde mir doch nicht in diesem maße vorschreiben lasse wie ich diese spiel spiele. Ich starte bei mensch Ärger dich nicht immer gegen den Uhrzeigensinn. Sollte nun die Kripo in mein haus kommen dürfen und Das Spielbrett verbrennen dürfen weil Ravensburger sich das anders vorgestellt hat ?
Wenn Blizzard mir sagt ich soll anmal die woche Raiden , sonst krieg ich nen ban ist das ne ähnliche umgangsform wie die BG Politik. Das ist ne Selbsregelnde Gesellschaft , die konsequenzen vom Leechen Sollte Der Spieler durch andere Mitspieler Erfahren , Stellt ihn an den Pranger , Aber zwingt ihn nicht 3 Stunden ne Talkshow zu gucken vor langeweile

_____________________________________________________________________


Mal Offtopic : Ihr redet von Ehre Leechen Wenn ihr mit 40 Mann auf einen alten Mann in seiner festung bis zum tode Einprügelt ? Das sollte mit ehre belohnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Nur mal so zum Thema Jugenkriminalität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (25. Januar 2008)

Naja, also zum Argument "Ich zahle mein schwer verdientes Geld dafür, also kann ich tun und lassen was ich will".... dies steht auf sehr sehr wackligen Füßen, da es nur insoweit richtig ist, als man mit dem, was man dann tut, nicht gegen Bestimmungen / Gesetze etc. verstößt bzw. niemandem anderen, der ebenfalls zahlt, seine Gegenleistung sozusagen vorsätzlich schmälert oder ganz nimmt, sprich, anderen schadet. Dies gilt eigentlich für alle Lebensbereiche, auch für WoW. Dummes Beispiel: man kauft sich ein Auto vom schwer verdienten Geld, hat man nun das Recht, mit 120 kmh an einem Kindergarten vorbeizubrettern inmitten einer Stadt? Klar, weit hergeholt, aber es verdeutlicht es vllt. ganz gut.

Nebenbei: nur weil jemand anders anderer Meinung ist, ist er nicht automatisch blöd, dumm o.ä. . Nur mal so allgemein gesprochen. Also, mit bißchen Höflichkeit gehts auch, man wird i.d.R. sogar ernster genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cyn


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, braucht Blizz nicht;

sie können deinen Account JEDERZEIT ohne Angabe von Gründen löschen;

sei froh daß sie das nicht tun und akzeptiere es einfach;

@gottgegebenes Recht:

man trag nicht so dick auf; das Recht zu spielen hat dir nicht Gott verliehen sondern Blizzard; und die könnens dir auch ganz ganz schnell wieder abnehmen....


----------



## schoeni (25. Januar 2008)

leute die in bg´s afk sind versteh ich nicht, solltest wirklich keine zeit haben dann verlass den bg halt
hast dann zwar auch 15mins sperre aber wenigsten kann ein andrer deinen platz einnehmen der nicht afk is..., so machs ich zumindest wenn ich mal während nes bgs was andres machen muss


----------



## Asfalot (25. Januar 2008)

Bei solch einer Einstellung kann ich nur sagen sagen, sucht euch ein schönes Offlinespiel in dem Ihr euch frei entfalten könnt, niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig seid, und euer eigener Herr. 

Denn wenn ich so egoistisch bin, dann brauche ich auch nicht mit anderen spielen, die mir eventuell was wegnehmen könnten.

Die Ziele eines Battlegrounds sind doch mehr oder weniger vorgegeben. 
Und ich habe noch nirgends gesehen das es fürs vor die  Wand laufen, oder Beine in den Bauch stehen Ehre gegeben hat. 

Sprich das sind wohl nicht wirklich die Ziele des BGs. 

Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Juhu.. endlich tut Blizz was gegen die BG Leecher. Auch wenn man für ein Spiel bezahlt, jedes Spiel hat Regeln und das Recht so zu spielen wie man will ist durch die Regeln eingeschränkt. Wer sich nicht an Regeln halten will, sollte auch nicht spielen.

So jetzt sollte Blizz noch härter gegen die Bot-Farmer angehen, dann bin ich zufrieden *gg* Wobei ich auf meinem Server so richtig noch keinen bemerkt habe.

Nur im BG sieht man das, wenn einer irgendwo hinläuft wo überhaupt nichts ist.


----------



## TvP1981 (25. Januar 2008)

Das was du gemacht hast, war ganz klar leechen.
Wie solls man sagen, du nimmst nicht am Kampf teil und schwächst damit die Gruppe.
Man erkennt schon, ob jemand nur rumsteht oder einen Turm einnimmt.

Von daher gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

Cynyra schrieb:


> Naja, also zum Argument "Ich zahle mein schwer verdientes Geld dafür, also kann ich tun und lassen was ich will".... dies steht auf sehr sehr wackligen Füßen, da es nur insoweit richtig ist, als man mit dem, was man dann tut, nicht gegen Bestimmungen / Gesetze etc. verstößt bzw. niemandem anderen, der ebenfalls zahlt, seine Gegenleistung sozusagen vorsätzlich schmälert oder ganz nimmt, sprich, anderen schadet. Dies gilt eigentlich für alle Lebensbereiche, auch für WoW. Dummes Beispiel: man kauft sich ein Auto vom schwer verdienten Geld, hat man nun das Recht, mit 120 kmh an einem Kindergarten vorbeizubrettern inmitten einer Stadt? Klar, weit hergeholt, aber es verdeutlicht es vllt. ganz gut.
> 
> Nebenbei: nur weil jemand anders anderer Meinung ist, ist er nicht automatisch blöd, dumm o.ä. . Nur mal so allgemein gesprochen. Also, mit bißchen Höflichkeit gehts auch, man wird i.d.R. sogar ernster genommen
> 
> ...



Ebenso nette Argumentation =) Schön mal ein sachliches Posting zu lesen


(Nicht : D3r b00n sollte N3 w0cHe BÂn Kriegen EYYY !!!!1!!!1elfelfälf )  ....


----------



## nayenthos (25. Januar 2008)

Gebt es zu ihr habt alle schonmal gelecht! TUT NICHT SO.....
PS.: AV IST SO UNGLAULICH PRO ALLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1.Balinda hat jetzt fast so viel Hp wie Drek
2.mofu Npc vor Dun Baldar!!!!!! die so viel hp haben wie Galvi
3.die türme(ein alli kann ohne problem ein Horden Turmeinnehmen weil die bogen schützen nicht auf die flagge zielen können(bei der horde is das ganz anders erst 3 bogenschützen killen)))
4. DAS ABSOLUT PEINLICH OFFENSICHTLICHSTE!
Drek Thar bekommt mehr dmg und speed (WutAnfall)  und Vandar bekommt 50% mehr rüssi und noch was!
Was wird mal als Boss denn mehr brauchen?

ps: ich bin alli ich sollte mich nicht beschweren aber die tun mir echt leid meine horden kumpels


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...



1.) Was Betrug ist und was nicht entscheidet immer noch Blizzard und sonst keiner.
Wenns dir nicht gefällt kannst du dir gerne ein anderes Spiel suchen.

2.) Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Bots, Gold Kauf und leechen?
Bei allen drei will man sich "nur" einen Vorteil gegenüber den Mitspielern heraus holen.


----------



## vyn (25. Januar 2008)

bestraft ihn noch mehr!

nicht nur dass er seine direkten mitspieler im bg verarscht, so nimmt er auch noch andern die chance da mitzumachen.

wie gesagt, strafe eher zu tief angesetzt


----------



## Tolan (25. Januar 2008)

und da sag noch mal einer die GM's unternehmen nix gegen Leecher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für diesen GM


----------



## heino27 (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.


tja selbst schuld im bgs so man auch kämpfen und nicht rum stehn und was anderes nebenbei machen



> Aufgrund unserer kontinuierlichen Bestrebungen ein faires Spielerlebnis in World of Warcraft zu gewährleisten, sowie Spielfreude zu garantieren, unternehmen wir derzeit weitere Schritte um den fairen Wettbewerb in Schlachtfeldern zu fördern. Ab sofort werden wir Accountverwarnungen und Bestrafungen, inklusive der vorübergehenden Sperrung von Accounts aussprechen.
> 
> Wir werden die Situation von nun an kontinuierlich beobachten und regelmäßig gegen die betreffenden Spieler bzw. Accounts vorgehen. Falls ihr jemanden in einem Schlachtfeld seht, der für eine geraume Zeit nicht am Geschehen teilnimmt, so meldet diesen bitte als AFK. Mehr Informationen darüber, wie man eine AFK-Meldung durchführt, findet ihr hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/b...ounds/info.html
> 
> ...



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21612&sid=3

und außerdem hat blizzard angekündig härter gegen afkleecher vorzugehn


----------



## knochenhand (25. Januar 2008)

danke gm, danke!


----------



## Arido (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen schrieb:


> _____________________________________________________________________
> Mal Offtopic : Ihr redet von Ehre Leechen Wenn ihr mit 40 Mann auf einen alten Mann in seiner festung bis zum tode Einprügelt ? Das sollte mit ehre belohnt werden
> 
> 
> ...




lol, ich glaub Du musst noch sehr viel lernen in Deinem Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klomb (25. Januar 2008)

Schön dass ihr wisst, dass ihr Geld bezahlt.

Aber irgendwie übershet ihr dabei, dass die anderen Leute auch Geld zahlen
und ihr ihnen den Speilspass nehmt.

_@Menschärgerdichnicht-Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man beim Mensch-Ärger-Dich-Net anders herum anfängt,
wie die anderen Mitspieler, stört man auch den Spielfluss
und die anderen werden beschweren und dich bitten 
dich an die vorher festgelegten Regeln zu halten und 
dich letztens Endes vom Spiel ausschliessen.


Das geht hier nur über die GM´s._



Und wenn euch nicht gefällt wie das Spiel funktioniert,
dann macht Verbesserungsvorschlägge.
Werden diese nicht umgesetzt, dann seid konsequent und hört mit spielen auf.


----------



## Freelancer (25. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe du hast was daraus gelernt und machst beim nächsten mal mit wenn du in eine ini gehst kannst du auch nicht die ganze zeit afk gehen 

Du hättes evtl mal die 3 std überlegen sollen und nicht hier rumheulen 

Also beim nächsten Bg mitmachen und dann passiert dir das auch nicht ^^


----------



## djflow20 (25. Januar 2008)

Das heißt also wenn ich hinten deffe und darauf warte das Gegner kommen ist das leechen.
Wenn ich einen Turm deffe ist das leechen.
Wenn ich einen FH deffe ist das leechen.
Wenn ich aufs WC gehe ist das leechen.
Wenn man von A nach B rennt ist das leechen.
Wenn ich nach dem Tod vom FH zum Geschehen renne ist das leechen.
Kein Dmg ist leechen. (Heiler gibts auch)
Aber die Leute die einen AFK melden leechen ja nie. Genau in dem Moment wo ihr nur wie verzweifelt versucht den Grund zu finden warum ihr verliert spamt ihr den Chat zu, genau das ist leechen. Dann sucht ihr auf der Map nach Punkten die sich nicht im Sekundentakt bewegen. Das ist leechen.

Also auch die, die meinen sie sind ach so brav und tragen soviel zum BG teil genau diejenigen sollten gebannt werden, denn die flamen, weinen und spamen andauernd den Chat zu.

Cya

Ps. Manche Leute gehen noch aufs WC und machen nicht in ein Sackerl neben dem PC


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> lol, ich glaub Du musst noch sehr viel lernen in Deinem Leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Falls du auf Historische ereignisse ansprichst solltest du dir Gedanken über den Begriff ehre machen.

Falls du NICHT auf geschichtlich / historische  ereignisse ansprichst um dein posting in irgeneiner weisu zu rechtfertigen möchte ich schon fast auf Grenzdebilität vermuten.   ( Ja du darfst g00geln , zu faul ? kein Problem : http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...Suche&meta= )

Bitte stütze deine aussage und Argumentiere .  Bevor du mir fehlende gestliche reife vorwirfst , umgeb dich bitte mit solcher.


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard mir sagt ich soll anmal die woche Raiden , sonst krieg ich nen ban ist das ne ähnliche umgangsform wie die BG Politik.



wenn man solche leute zwingen wuerde raiden zu gehen waere das eher ne strafe fuer den raid
kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie das abgeht

ich stell mal auf folgen, sagt bescheid wenn ihr den boss down habt, dann komm i9ch schnell zum looten an den rechner


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja mal was.

Allerdings werden die Bots auch immer besser und woran erkennt man einen AFK Leecher wenn er von nem Bot gesteuert wird, außer mal, wenn er dauernt gegen die Wand rennt *gg*

Ich weiß nicht wieso jeder Mensch denkt, dass die Regeln die aufgestellt werden nicht für ihn gelten. Im Real werden die Gesetze auch eingehalten, oder sind diejenigen die im Spiel sicht nicht an Regeln halten, solche Leute die noch net mal am Zebrastreifen halten und dauernt im Parkverbot halten?


----------



## Heinzitaur (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. *ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht.* Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. *Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen.* ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.




Öhm, also wenn ich mir die von mir gefetteten Stellen so ankucke...fehlen mir die Worte...die Tatsache, keinen Bot zu intallieren rechtfertigt doch in keinster Weise das Rumstehen in Alterac. Du machst damit anderen das Spiel kaputt und sowas sollte man auch mal ruhig länger bannen sry.
Mein Jäger hat auch S1 komplett, Handschuhe sind S2, aber ich bin net nur rumgestanden, wies leider viele tun im neuen Alterac...im Nachhinein muss ich echt sagen die Sache mit dem S1 hat das PvP kaputtgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...


Hier spinnt keiner. Wir bezahlen alle für das spielen und du betrügst uns wenn du nicht mitmachst und verdirbst anderen den Spass, weil sie nicht mitmachen können, da du ja einen Platz wegnimmst.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## nexus22 (25. Januar 2008)

Voll oK der 3 std Bann. 

Und beim nächsten mal ein wenig mehr. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite muss man sich auch Fragen z.B. wenn die Flagge  geholt wird 
( faggenjagdquest) 
(zur Erklärung: das Schmuckstück  teleportiert einen dann nach Dun Baldar zurück  ) 
ein Grossteil der Spieler nicht mal weiss das es  diese q gibt,  gleichzeitig  verkünden das man afk meldet  
weil es sowas gar nicht gibt, usw....  da schweigt man nur noch und denkt sich seinen Teil.


@ zodak
Nicht dein Spiel, du hast ein limitiertes zeitliches Recht erworben den Spielinhalt zu nutzen, dir gehört nur die DVD und die Verpackung.
Und wenn du meinst jeder kann machen was er will in SEINEN Spiel, sieht ja wie die GMs darauf reagieren.
Wer durch sein Verhalten das Spielerlebnis der anderen beeinträchtigt, mindert  usw. fliegt raus. 
Dafür muss man kein BOT Programm benutzen .
Kann man nicht immer alles auf BLizzard schieben,   manchmal spürt dann auch der einzelne das sein soziales Verhalten  in einen Spiel auch folgen hat .

Und wer hier so laut  herumschreit  das er Geld dafür bezahlt, das machen  2 mill andere acc Halter nur in Europa auch.


----------



## Ennart (25. Januar 2008)

Ich muss sagen ich bin erstaunt, 

erst mal der GM hat richtig gehandelt und unser Leecher hier hat noch Glück gehabt und sollte sich nächstes mal überlegen ob er sich nebenbei mit seinen Programmen beschäfftigt. _Ach so nennt man das heute._

Doch nun mal zu meinen Erstaunen. Es ist wahnsinn wie viele Leute sich sagen ich Zahle also darf ich, ohne zu wissen wofür sie eigentlich bezahlen. Und vorallem ohne zu bedenken das auch andere bezahlen.
Erstens ihr hab Eigentum an einer Disk gewonnen als ihr euch das Spiel gekauft habt, mehr nicht. Die Daten die da drauf sind gehören immer noch Blizz. Für die 13€ _schafft euch einen längeren Account an dann wirds billiger_ habt ihr euch ein Nutzungsrecht erworben. Das heisst ihr dürft das Spiel spielen. Ihr habt aber immer noch kein Eigentum an Daten oder weiteren. Also kann Blizz löschen etc etc etc.

Wenn man leecht stört man das Spielvergnügen welches Blizz uns ja verspricht. Und wenn es gestört wird könnte man ja mehrere Kunden verärgern _und was ich mich schon über solche Männchen geärgert habe_, deshalb macht jetzt Blizz was. 

Achja wenn ihr euer AFK loswerden wollt wie die armen Schurken die ne Mine holen und dann dum rumsitzen. Begebt euch in einen Kampf mit der feindlichen Fraktion und schon sollte der Buff verschwinden. Hat jedenfalls bei mir als ich gedefft habe gefunzt, nur das wir dann keine Deff mehr hatten.

Gruß und immer schön freundlich bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen schrieb:


> Falls du auf Historische ereignisse ansprichst solltest du dir Gedanken über den Begriff ehre machen.
> 
> Falls du NICHT auf geschichtlich / historische  ereignisse ansprichst um dein posting in irgeneiner weisu zu rechtfertigen möchte ich schon fast auf Grenzdebilität vermuten.   ( Ja du darfst g00geln , zu faul ? kein Problem : http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...Suche&meta= )
> 
> Bitte stütze deine aussage und Argumentiere .  Bevor du mir fehlende gestliche reife vorwirfst , umgeb dich bitte mit solcher.



Recht so! Mir fehlten einfach nur die Worte! Jetzt versuch ich´s mal mit einer Gegenfrage. 
Du weißt schon, das es sich hier um ein Game handelt und hier Regeln gelten, die allen Spielern helfen sollen Spaß und Erfolg zu haben? Den Begriff "Ehre" wird im Spiel halt etwas anders definiert. Wenn Du einen NPC mir einem alten Mann vergleichst und die Spieler die ihn töten müssen mit Kriminellen vergleichst ...  (ich schreib jetzt nix Böses!)

Abschluß: Ich glaube Du bindest das Spiel zur sehr in Deine Reälität ein. 

P.S.: Ich hoffe Dich nicht beleidigt zu haben, wenn Du das anders siehst entschuldige ich mich schon jetzt bei Dir!


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (25. Januar 2008)

Grimow schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem nur das Program Turing Test Leeching Reporter empfehlen, es  schaut auf die AFK-Spieler die keinen Schaden machen, keine Heilung, nicht die Zone wechseln und dauerhaft an einem Ort stehen. Außerdem schaut es darauf wieviel Ehre man macht, denn jemand der defft oder offt, bekommt pausenlos Ehre!!!
> 
> Und zu dir du Würstchen, kann ich nur eins sagen: Die hätten deinen Account total bannen sollen, aber nicht fürs leechen, sondern hier fürs posten!!!




Kann mich dem nur anschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das AddOn läuft im Hintergrund und meldet ganz automatisch die Leecher im BG.
Leute die heilen oder Türme deffen werden auch beachtet und wenn mal jemand aus Pech wenig Schaden macht (z.B. bis HdH durchgeritten, gestorben, am Lazarett respawnt und dann wieder durchgeritten) und den Debuff bekommt hat er ja trotzdem noch 60sec um nem Hordler (oder Ally) zu haun und weg is der Debuff.

Mittlerweile reichen ja auch 5 Meldungen, damit man im BG als leecher markiert wird. Wenn also 25% aller PvP Spieler das AddOn benutzen gibts im AV garantiert keine Gratisehre mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big-Pain (25. Januar 2008)

OMG vote for headshot


----------



## Ulkhor (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen schrieb:


> Ich starte bei mensch Ärger dich nicht immer gegen den Uhrzeigensinn. Sollte nun die Kripo in mein haus kommen dürfen und Das Spielbrett verbrennen dürfen weil Ravensburger sich das anders vorgestellt hat ?
> Wenn Blizzard mir sagt ich soll anmal die woche Raiden , sonst krieg ich nen ban ist das ne ähnliche umgangsform wie die BG Politik.


hast du dir schon mal überlegt daß du eine verpflichtung gegenüber deinen mitspielern eingehst wenn du einem bg beitrittst?? immerhin ist es freiwillig. keiner zwingt dich bg's zu machen. aber ich denke mal das du auch in falscher richtung durch ne einbahnstraße fährst, oder??^^

btw: es zingt dich auch keiner in inzen zu gehen. aber falls du doch in ne inze gehst oder an einem bg teilnehmen solltest mußt du dich auch an regeln halten und die stellt blizz auf. denn es ist IHR spiel und NICHT deines, du erkaufst dir nur von blizz das recht zu spielen und blizz behält sich das recht vor dich zu bannen, falls du dich, ihrer meinung nach, nicht richtig verhälst.



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Diese Denkweise kann und WILL ich nicht verstehen! Du sagst, das die Leecher auch für ihr Game bezahlen - ist ja auch richtig! Allerdings gelten für´s vernünftige Zusammenspielen gewisse Regeln! Werden diese nicht eingehalten --> Ciao Kakao!
> Das ist ein Spiel mit vorgegebenen Regeln, keine Demokratie!


/sign


/offtopic


nayenthos schrieb:


> Gebt es zu ihr habt alle schonmal gelecht! TUT NICHT SO.....
> PS.: AV IST SO UNGLAULICH PRO ALLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 1.Balinda hat jetzt fast so viel Hp wie Drek
> 2.mofu Npc vor Dun Baldar!!!!!! die so viel hp haben wie Galvi
> ...


danke nayenthos endlich mal ein alli der das zugibt danke danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> Recht so! Mir fehlten einfach nur die Worte! Jetzt versuch ich´s mal mit einer Gegenfrage.
> Du weißt schon, das es sich hier um ein Game handelt und hier Regeln gelten, die allen Spielern helfen sollen Spaß und Erfolg zu haben? Den Begriff "Ehre" wird im Spiel halt etwas anders definiert. Wenn Du einen NPC mir einem alten Mann vergleichst und die Spieler die ihn töten müssen mit Kriminellen vergleichst ...  (ich schreib jetzt nix Böses!)
> 
> Abschluß: Ich glaube Du bindest das Spiel zur sehr in Deine Reälität ein.
> ...



Hm nagut *kriegsbeil wieder einpack* 

Muss zu meiner person aber anmerken das ich keinster weise das spiel mit der realität vergleiche.
Ich sehe hier nur wie manche leute sich in die situation sich hinensteigern und so Argumentieren als würde es wirklich um "Ehre" gehen ( Ich finde übrigens der begriff ist absolut Definitionssache ) und absolut epört über den vermeindlichen "Ehre Verlust" sind. Meine gegenpostings hab ihre wurzeln alle in der Tatsache das es sich hier um ein Buntes Fantasy Rollenspiel handelt . Weiss ja nicht ab wann du meine postings zu dem Thema verfolgt hast ...


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.


Du schwächst deine Fraktion nicht nur moralisch. Dadurch, dass du nicht voll am Spiel teilnimmst, raubst du einem ehrlichen Spieler den Platz. 
Beim Fussball steht ja auch keiner im Tor und liest Zeitung.
Ergo geschieht dir das ganz recht. Wenn du kein Bock auf PvP hast, dann spiele nicht und nutze es nicht um an gute Items zu kommen.


----------



## zodak (25. Januar 2008)

ich glaub ich muss erstmal richtig stellen das ICH NICHT "LEECHE", habe ich aber glaube ich jetzt auch zum dritten mal gesachrieben.

und ich erwähne gerne nocheinmal das ich es auch scheisse finde solche leute aufm BG zu begegnen. Ich bin auch froh wenn die weg sind vom BG. 
Aber, und jetzt kommts, ist es so das ich eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme für die ich im Vorfeld schon bezahlt habe. 
Und kommt mir nciht mit den AGB´s meines wissens nach darf in den AGB´s nichts drin stehjen das in erster Linie EU-Recht und in zweiter Linie gegen Deutsches REcht verstößt. (Lasse mich hier aber gerne eies besseren belehren). Ausserdem darf man nciht einfach reinschreiben was man will. und es gibt mit sicherheit noch keine gesetzesgrundlage für "Ehre-Leecher".
Ich weiss das it jetzt wirklich dick aufgetragen von mir.

Aber seht es doch mal anders: wenn die einen bestrafen dann sollen sie es auch durchziehen und wirklich JEDEN bestrafen. 

Ich weiss nur eins sollte ichw egen irgendwas gebannt werden ob PVP oder nicht, und ich fühle mich in meinem guten Recht beschnitten dann ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen.
Das ganze führt doch nur dahin das man vorgeschrieben bekommt wie man zu speilen hat. 
Für die meisten von uns ist dies vielleicht noch keine Grenze, aber ihr würdet die wahrscheinlich als überschritten ansehen wenn es heissen würde in questgebieten darf nciht mehr gefarmt werden weil dann die leute vom questen abgehalten werden. das ist die gleiche situation im Grunde genommen. Nur halt etwas verschärft ausgedrückt. Aber wie gesagt wo die Grenze ist liegt dort immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Dilius (25. Januar 2008)

WOW, LOL. AM besten das Thema schließen. ALso danke an die Leute, die noch die Höfflichkeit hatten und konstruktiv ihren Beitrag gepostet haben. Alle anderen die geschrieben haben "Richtig SO, Daumen hoch GM" super!!

Also wenn BLizz mal vorschreibt, das jeder der in OG springt gebannt wird, dann springt ihr auch alle nicht, ja?! ALso ich sagte NICHT, das ich von einem 29 Minuten BG 27 AFK ich rede davon, das ich mal ne Minute weg bin dann wieder da mal ne Minute wieder weg. Im Heal bzw. DMG bin ich immer oben mit dabei! Das bedeutet ich spiele das BG nur eben nicht am Stück! 

Keien Ahnung wo ich den Kommentar gelesen habe hier, aber recht hat der User wenn er schreibt das er als Schurke die Mine einnimmt und er bitte nicht AFK gemeldet wird und zack 2 min später ist der untätig und muss den Buff wegbekommen, damit er weiter EHre bekommt. 

Lieber sollten die LEute mal gesperrt werden, die keien Taktik kennen und sich mit dieser auch nicht beschäftigen, dann hat man auch nicht schon nach 2 min langeweile, weil alle Türme+Friedhöfe von der Allianz umkämpft sind. 

Na ja ich habe daraus gelernt und werde meine Konsequenzen ziehen!


----------



## Valinar (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.



Willste mitleid oder was?
Solche typen wie du kotzen jeden aufrechten PvPler an und schade das der GM die nicht länger gebannt hat.


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> hast du dir schon mal überlegt daß du eine verpflichtung gegenüber deinen mitspielern eingehst wenn du einem bg beitrittst?? immerhin ist es freiwillig. keiner zwingt dich bg's zu machen. aber ich denke mal das du auch in falscher richtung durch ne einbahnstraße fährst, oder??^^
> 
> 
> Im Gegensatz Zum Gesiterfahren ist das Spielen von Mensch Ärger Dich nicht in falscher richtung nicht Strafbar trotz des vorgegebenen Regelwerks. - Ich halt mich kurz weil das bespiel in seiner gesammtheit des posting eigentlich das so Darstellen sollte.


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss erstmal richtig stellen das ICH NICHT "LEECHE", habe ich aber glaube ich jetzt auch zum dritten mal gesachrieben.
> 
> und ich erwähne gerne nocheinmal das ich es auch scheisse finde solche leute aufm BG zu begegnen. Ich bin auch froh wenn die weg sind vom BG.
> Aber, und jetzt kommts, ist es so das ich eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme für die ich im Vorfeld schon bezahlt habe.
> ...



Wieso soll die Reglementierung in Spielen anderes funktionieren als im echten Leben?
Da wird die persönliche Freiheit auch beschnitten um möglichst alle gleich zu stellen.

Wenn ein Arbeitskollege den ganzen Tag nur rumm sitz und nichts tut und manchmal sogar deine Arbeit behindert, stört dich das dann auch nicht?


----------



## dasraupe (25. Januar 2008)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal die ersten 3-4 Seiten durchgelesen, der Rest wird nen bißl viel.. Und nach "Zodaks" Post kriegt man echt das Kotzen... Schön, ihr zahlt euer Geld, ihr habt auch Anspruch am Spiel, aber seid ihr nicht irgendwie abhängig von uns(die Leute die im BG nicht leechen) und wir sind nicht abhängig von euch? Also wir könnten auch ganz einfach eine Lösung für beide Seiten finden... Wie wärs mit keinem 3h Bann sondern einfach 1 ganze woche werden die Leecher aus der letzten Woche in BG's mit allen anderen Leechern gesteckt.. So und wie bekommt ihr Ehre wenn überhaupt keiner mehr spielt? Es ist echt dreist, dass ihr Ansprüche an Ehre stellt obwohl WIR die sind, die die Arbeit für euch machen? Gehts noch? /Vote 4 BG's just 4 Leecher!


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (25. Januar 2008)

Ob man bei einem Brettspiel die Regeln ändert stört schlimmstenfalls die Mitspieler und dem Hersteller ist das dann auch egal.

Wenn man im AV nicht sinnvoll mitspielt stört man 39 Mitpsieler (33 ordentliche Spieler und 6 andere Leecher, die ja auch gewinnen wollen weils dann mehr Ehre gibt) und die bezahlen auch alle geld für dieses Spiel.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Deine Argumente haben doch vorn und hinten keinen Halt! Ich fühle mich auch beschnitten (eig. eher "eingeschränkt", beschnitten ist was anderes!) wenn Ehre Leecher auf dem BG rumhampeln! Und auf Regeln und GEsetze wirst Du überall in deinem Leben treffen. Vor allem wenn´s dabei um das Miteinander geht!!! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Ja oder wenn Ehre Leecher, wenn Sie auch nur 1 Minute dauernt AFK sind, also regelmäßig, und die Situation kommt wo man Hilfe gebrauchen könnte und der andere Spieler steht hinten und macht nicht. Findes Du, der den Thread gestartet hat,  dass das dann demjenigen Spass macht?


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

Seishirou schrieb:


> Ob man bei einem Brettspiel die Regeln ändert stört schlimmstenfalls die Mitspieler und dem Hersteller ist das dann auch egal.
> 
> Wenn man im AV nicht sinnvoll mitspielt stört man 39 Mitpsieler (33 ordentliche Spieler und 6 andere Leecher, die ja auch gewinnen wollen weils dann mehr Ehre gibt) und die bezahlen auch alle geld für dieses Spiel.



Den anderen Mitspielern ist es aber nicht egal.
Und bei Onlinespielen ist das die Lebensgrundlage ohne zufriedenen Spielern gibts es das SPiel nicht lange.
Insofern ist in diesem Fall der Hersteller/Betreiber sehr wohl daran interessiert die Mehrheit bei Laune zu halten.

Ist bei anderen Freizeitangelegenheiten genau so.
Solange du alleine bist kannst du machen was du willst, sind aber andere daran beteiligt siehts schon anders aus. Da must du dich mitden Mitspielern eingien.
Ist es sogar ein offentliches Ereigniss hast du dich an die Regeln der Veranstallter (in diesem Fall Blizzard) zu halten.

Deiner Meinung nach ist Doping auch OK. Man hat ja das Startgeld (fallweise) bezahlt also darf ich machen was ich will


----------



## Valinar (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> WOW, LOL. AM besten das Thema schließen. ALso danke an die Leute, die noch die Höfflichkeit hatten und konstruktiv ihren Beitrag gepostet haben. Alle anderen die geschrieben haben "Richtig SO, Daumen hoch GM" super!!
> 
> Also wenn BLizz mal vorschreibt, das jeder der in OG springt gebannt wird, dann springt ihr auch alle nicht, ja?! ALso ich sagte NICHT, das ich von einem 29 Minuten BG 27 AFK ich rede davon, das ich mal ne Minute weg bin dann wieder da mal ne Minute wieder weg. Im Heal bzw. DMG bin ich immer oben mit dabei! Das bedeutet ich spiele das BG nur eben nicht am Stück!




Das hat nicht mit vorschreiben zutun das hat was mit anstand unter gamern zutun schade das Blizz da überhaupt durchgreifen muss.
Es Kotzt einfach nur an wenn sich solche leecher noch anmaßen ein Thread aufzumachen wo sie drüber heulen das sie wegen leechen mal ein 3H bann bekommen haben.

Und das mit denn "immer oben dabei" glaub ich dir nur wenn ich es selbst sehe aber vieleicht stimmts ja auch.
Dann musst du aber ein echt unglaublich(im wahrsten sinne des wortes) guter PvPler sein na ich mein du schreibst ja das du mal eine minute weg bist dann wieder eine da und dann wieder eine weg.
Aber ich mein wenn man Ehre leecht muss das ja nichts heißen wenn man "immer" mit oben steht.


----------



## Baellchen (25. Januar 2008)

Seishirou schrieb:


> Ob man bei einem Brettspiel die Regeln ändert stört schlimmstenfalls die Mitspieler und dem Hersteller ist das dann auch egal.
> 
> Wenn man im AV nicht sinnvoll mitspielt stört man 39 Mitpsieler (33 ordentliche Spieler und 6 andere Leecher, die ja auch gewinnen wollen weils dann mehr Ehre gibt) und die bezahlen auch alle geld für dieses Spiel.



Ich spiel "Mensch Ärgere dich nicht" immer mit 40 mann und jeder Bezahlt eine wöchentliche mitspielgebühr.

An jeden den ich atm nicht mehr antorten kann - Ich Poste gerne Heute abend wieder , Jetzt muss ich aber arbeiten damit ich weiter die wand im AV deffen kann    /ironie off    (Bin Aber wirklich jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen schrieb:


> Ich finds unmöglich das es dafür nen Temporären Ban gibt. Selbstverständlich ist Leechen , in egal welcher form nicht nett , aber es sollte keiner dafür bestraft werden. Nehmen wir mal an meine Oma würde meinen WoW Account zahlen , und interesse halber möchte sie auchmal dieses Neumodische Spiel spielen wollen. Sie würde warscheinlich auch nach Leecher/Botuser aussehn weil sie gegen ne wand läuft oder so. So läuft die spielmechanik , mann "muss" halt nicht. In den AGB´s steht nicht " Du musst ein mindestmaß an Spiel Skill haben "... Mal abgesehen von dem RP Aspekt =) Vielleicht möchte ich ja den Feigen soldaten spielen der sich im graben Versteckt , zittert und weint =/ ^^ ...



häh? es geht hier nur ums bg nicht darum in og oder sw rumzustehen ! und was hat deine oma im bg verloren ? nenene


----------



## Rendrik (25. Januar 2008)

der GM ist mir jetzt schon sehr sympatisch. mir ist egal wenn einer dabei ist, der sich mühe gibt aber nicht wirklich was reißt, aber wenn man nur dumm afk steht... naja ist ja tagtäglich zu sehen. von daher hät ich den bann noch länger gemacht.


----------



## ormord (25. Januar 2008)

was bist du denn fürn arsch, erst so ne kacke abzihen und dann noch flennen....
Dich sollte man von den bg´s speeren.


----------



## Carsina (25. Januar 2008)

wenn man BG geht nimmt man Aktiv teil, ansonsten bleibt man draussen. Die ewigen ausflüchten , hat geklingelt, Telepfon ect sowas hat kein platz im BG, zumal der rest der Truppe ist der leittragende und nicht der wo rumsteht. Blizz sollte solchen den Acc auf dauerfrost stellen


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Ich mach das bei Poker auch so.. ich lege nie einen Einsatz, sitze nur dabei. Allerdings bekomme ich auch nie den Gewinn. Hmm ob das daran liegt, dass die Spielregeln so sind? 

Deshalb finde ich dass es bei WoW auch so laufen soll, wer nichts macht sollte auch nichts bekommen. 

Übrigens im Internet bezahlt man auch fürs Pokern. Allerdings spielt keiner mit mir, wenn ich leeche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe nicht, dass nur bei MMORPG so eine Meinung herscht. Bei allen anderen Spielen kommt auch keiner auf die Idee zu sagen, ich zahle dafür und deshalb darf ich machen was ich will. 

/offtopic In eine Einbahnstraße verkehrt herum zu fahren ist nicht strafbar sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Also auch eine Regel. Der Vergleich ist damit gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (25. Januar 2008)

Nochmal was zu den Ausaagen von wegen "Ich bezahle, also habe ich das Recht zu spielen wie ich will":

Die anderen zahlen auch, auch sie haben das Recht BG "vernünftig" zu spielen bzw. das es von allen vernünftig gespielt wird.


----------



## Dilius (25. Januar 2008)

sry aber was regt ihr euch auf blizz gibt folgendes aus:

AFK/Deserteur
Wenn ein Spieler das Schlachtfeld verlässt bevor es vorüber ist, wird er sich die folgenden 15 Minuten nicht mehr in den Warteschleifen anmelden können. Dies ist dazu gedacht, einen Spieler daran zu hindern ein Schlachtfeld zu betreten und zu verlassen, bis er die gewünschten Gegner beziehungsweise Verbündeten findet. Der Deserteur-Schwächungszauber wird weiterhin auslaufen, wenn ihr nicht im Spiel seid.

Spieler, die das Ehrensystem missbrauchen, indem sie nicht aktiv am Kampf in Schlachtfeldern teilnehmen, können mit Hilfe des Anti-AFK-Systems gemeldet werden. Klickt man auf das Portrait des Spielers, den Punkt auf der Mini- oder Weltkarte oder den Namen im Schlachtzugsfenster, so erhält man die Option „AFK-Spieler melden“. Wird ein Spieler mehrfach als inaktiv gemeldet, erhält er einen Schwächungszauber und gewinnt so lange keine Ehre mehr, bis der Schwächungszauber durch erneute Teilnahme am PvP-Kampf aufgehoben wird. Lest euch unsere FAQ für weitere Informationen zur Anti-AFK-Funktion durch. 

weiterhin heißt es:

ch habe mir etwas zu trinken geholt oder eine Pause gemacht und jetzt liegt ein AFK-Schwächungszauber auf mir. Was soll ich tun?
Um den Schwächungszauber zu entfernen, müsst ihr am PvP-Kampf gegen einen feindlichen Spieler oder NPC teilnehmen. Als Heiler oder sonstiger Unterstützer reicht es auch aus, verbündete Spieler zu heilen oder mit Stärkungszaubern zu versehen.

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/b...ounds/info.html 


Also es gibt den AFK BUFF +  Bann??? Das ist ja wohl verarsche. WEnn die sich nichts besseres EInfallen lassen. DIe schreiben doch da selbst den Fall mit z.B. etwas zu trinken holen. LOL


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> WOW, LOL. AM besten das Thema schließen. ALso danke an die Leute, die noch die Höfflichkeit hatten und konstruktiv ihren Beitrag gepostet haben. Alle anderen die geschrieben haben "Richtig SO, Daumen hoch GM" super!!
> 
> Also wenn BLizz mal vorschreibt, das jeder der in OG springt gebannt wird, dann springt ihr auch alle nicht, ja?! ALso ich sagte NICHT, das ich von einem 29 Minuten BG 27 AFK ich rede davon, das ich mal ne Minute weg bin dann wieder da mal ne Minute wieder weg. Im Heal bzw. DMG bin ich immer oben mit dabei! Das bedeutet ich spiele das BG nur eben nicht am Stück!
> 
> ...



lol, was los? haste Schiß bekommen und versuchst nun deinen Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen?

"ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden."

das klang aber noch ganz anders als du uns hier zu pressen versuchst es wäre nur mal ne minute gewesen; deinen Bann hast net wegen *einem Mal* bekommen (denn da werden die GMs net aktiv) sondern eher wegen wiederholter Meldungen / Tickets; Punktum dein Konto sollte wirklich n paar wochen gesperrt werden statt nur n paar Tage; dein Verhalten find ich extrem lächerlich und ich glaub ich werd mir auch n Char auf deinem Server zulegen...

Also merken für die Blacklist: Xessor (UD Mage) und Linduka (Blut11 Pala) auf dem server Tichondrius

&#8364;dit: hui der Feigling versteckt sogar schon seine Chars ausm Profil bei buffed...


----------



## zodak (25. Januar 2008)

okay ich sehe ja absolut ein das es störend ist.
und ihr sollt mich ja auch nciht falsch verstehen. Emotional gesehen bin ich ja auch dafür das diese Leute "bestraft" werden. 
Aber meint ihr nciht das es sinnvoller ist die Spielmechanik anders zu gestalten?
Mir geht es doch nur darum das ich nicht angst haben will das ich Blizzard mit meiner Speilweise kränke und gespeert werde.
Ich finde es halt einfach nur schwer ne klare trennlinie zu ziehen zwischen mogeln und nciht mogeln.
DAs muss doch bis hier hin absolut verständlcih sein oder??

Jetzt treffen verschiedene Personen mit verschiedenen Einstellungen aufeinader. Die jeweils für sich spielen anders definieren.

Beispiel: 

1. Ein großteil der "Casuals" sagt das elitegilden kein RL haben etc. 

2. Noch größere "casuals" köntnen sagen das die Leute die sich über die "Leecher" aufregen auch keine RL Probleme haben oder so ähnlich.

Wie ihr jetzt Richtig erkannt habt ist dieser vergleich nciht wasserdicht, muss er auch nicht. 
Weil mir persönlcih kommt es nicht auf diese spezielle Situation an (Ehre Leechen im BG) sondern darauf wie weit sowas führen kann. 
Klar wenn man irgendwann fürs Hüpfen bestraft wird dann hat Blizz keine Kunden mehr. Aber ich finde es einfach nur blöd das irgendwelche Leute meinen für andere Entscheiden zu müssen wie sie Spielen dürfen bzw. was den Spielspass einschränkt.

VErgleiche auf den Straßenverkehr bezogen sind kompletter Schwachsinn, hier ist ein enormes risiko für Menschenleben gegeben, da gehört ein VErstoß so richtig bestraft.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einigermaßen erklären was ich meine. 
Ich will bestimmt nicht das leechen in schutz nehmen, sondern nur kritiseiren wo sowas hinführen kann.
Mag übertrieben sein, aber dachte auch das mein erste Post hier auch der einzige ist, und nur zum nachdenken anregt.

Mfg


----------



## zodak (25. Januar 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Nochmal was zu den Ausaagen von wegen "Ich bezahle, also habe ich das Recht zu spielen wie ich will":
> 
> Die anderen zahlen auch, auch sie haben das Recht BG "vernünftig" zu spielen bzw. das es von allen vernünftig gespielt wird.



WIR sind ALLE Kunden.
Blizz bekommt das GELD. 
Blizz muss sich was einfallen lassen,
um ALLE zahlenden Kunden zufrieden zu stellen
(besonders wenn ich für den Bann kein Geld zurück bekomme)


----------



## Lu Xun (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich finds eine Frechheit, mich kotzen diese leacher mehr als an und dann noch son spacki der das ins forums postet...peinlich sowas

Für solche Sachen wie mal eben aufs Klo hab ich ja noch Verständnis, denn RL geht vor und naja das Menschliche Bedürfnis ist RL...denke das geht noch i.o aber dumm rumstehen dann noch im Forum posten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denke der GM hats richtig gemacht hoffentlich hast du draus gelernt

Gruß


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe schon, manche kapierens einfach nicht. Es bringt also nichts die Bezahlfrage zu klären.

Mal ne Gegenfrage.. du bezahlst also um das Spielvergnügen der anderen zu stören. Richtig?
Es macht dir also Vergnügen zu mogeln richtig?


----------



## Undeathjenna (25. Januar 2008)

wennste in nen raid mitgehst und nix machst ausser rumstehen wirst auch rausgeschmissen. auch wenn du denkst das es so richtig is wie du spielst. Vergiss nicht. dein fehlverhalten den anderen gegenüber wirft auch einen unangenehmen schatten auf deine Gilde. (sofern du überhaupt in einer bist)

und zu den drastischen massnahmen kam es auch nur weil so leute es übertrieben haben mit dem afk sein.


----------



## se_BASTET (25. Januar 2008)

ich find 3 stunden sperre perfekt ist nicht so lang, aber die leute können sich mal gedanken machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade nur das die meisten gm´s nicht so handeln, oder wird das neuerdings immer geahndet?
sonst kam ja immer nur die antwort das niemand gezwungen wird sich zu beteiligen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Ohja gute Idee gleich schauen in welcher Gilde die Leute sind, die das Fehlverhalten gutheißen.


----------



## Dilius (25. Januar 2008)

also so langsam reicht es! frage wurde beantwortet.wenn einige sonst keine freuden im leben haben, euer pech. das ist ein forum, wenn euch die antworten nicht passen alt+f4 oder gegen post. aber so ne scheiße kannst dir echt sparren @ LOKIBU


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

3h-Ban? Wie unkreativ Blizz....

Vote for:
- sämtliche grad vorhande Ehre auf 0 resetten
- alle PvP-Items seit Arena-Saison 3 entfernen
- Charakter ausziehen, alles inkl. Mount in der Bank verstauen, HEartstone zerstören und mit PvP-Flag in einer gegnerischen Hauptstadt absetzen. 

:>


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

goile Idee

/signed


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

ich hoff nicht alle die hier jetzt posten sind gleichzeitig im BG ... 99% dieser posts sind sinnfrei ... klar ist es moralisch verwerflich was er gemacht hat .... aber jeder soll so spielen wie er will ....


----------



## Valinar (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> sry aber was regt ihr euch auf blizz gibt folgendes aus:
> 
> AFK/Deserteur
> Wenn ein Spieler das Schlachtfeld verlässt bevor es vorüber ist, wird er sich die folgenden 15 Minuten nicht mehr in den Warteschleifen anmelden können. Dies ist dazu gedacht, einen Spieler daran zu hindern ein Schlachtfeld zu betreten und zu verlassen, bis er die gewünschten Gegner beziehungsweise Verbündeten findet. Der Deserteur-Schwächungszauber wird weiterhin auslaufen, wenn ihr nicht im Spiel seid.
> ...



In our continued efforts to support fair gameplay in World of Warcraft and to provide a positive experience for players, we are currently taking steps to ensure fair and enjoyable competition in the Battlegrounds. Starting immediately, we will be issuing warnings and penalties, including suspensions and the removal of Honor points and recently acquired Honor rewards, for non-participation in Battleground games.

We are taking action against thousands of accounts immediately, and will continue to monitor these situations and regularly take action against violators. If you encounter a player in a Battleground who is intentionally not participating in the battle for an extended period of time, please help us track the situation and report the player as AFK. For information on how to complete an in-game AFK report, please go here: (http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/pvp/battlegrounds/info.html). All reports will be thoroughly investigated, and corrective action will only be taken if the violation is confirmed.

Thank you for your support and best of luck to you in all of your games in the Battlegrounds!

Da steht soviel das Blizz härter gegen Botuser und Ehreabstauber vorgeht(Leecher) und du fällst darunter.
Das geht von ehrenabzug los über das zerstören von PvP Items die so "erarbeitet" wurden bis zum totalen ACC Bann.
Und wenn man mehrmals AFK gemeldet wurde(sehr oft) überprüft Blizz diesen fall einmal überprüft und dann wenn sich der verdacht erhärtet gibts eine strafe in deinem fall nur 3H.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> - Charakter ausziehen, alles inkl. Mount in der Bank verstauen, HEartstone zerstören und mit PvP-Flag in einer gegnerischen Hauptstadt absetzen.
> 
> :>



LOL des wär was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seagram (25. Januar 2008)

ich hab jetzt mal nicht alles gelesen aber stimme dem großteil voll und ganz zu.

LEECHER RAUS

ganz klar 

und @ Thread ersteller: LEECHEN kommt von leech und leech ist ein Blutegel und was machen die bekanntlich????

RICHTIG Blutsaugen und das mein lieber hast du im übertragenen Sinn auch betrieben.

Also merke dir:

Erst erkundigen und dann flamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schreib dich nicht ab! Lern flamen und whinen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steppenhauch (25. Januar 2008)

3 stunden ban find ich unangemessen...

ich würde etwas in richtung -10k ehre  vorziehen, das trifft Leecher viel härter (und ja zahlen kleiner als null sind erlaubt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

> GZ! Noch einer der´s nicht versteht.



Weiß net, das ich echt zum verrückt werden hier %) 

Das erklärt aber die Spielweise von manchen, bei dem man sich im Ingame machmal wundert.

P.S. falsches Zitat, es ist das Zitat vom Zitat gemeint *gg*


----------



## TheArea51 (25. Januar 2008)

Schwachsinn von Blizzard einen wegen so einem Scheiß zu Sperren auch wenn es nur 3 Stunden waren!

Ich stehe auch ab und an mal nur in der gegen rum aber nur wenn mal wieder so einer verkackte Stammgruppe im Alterac ist wo man bereits vergebens versucht ins hdf zu kommen, daran sollte Blizzard etwas ändern endweder können in jedem BG Stammgruppen rein oder in keiner so einfach ist das.

So Langsam Kotz mich das verhalten von Blizzard echt an, im PVE machen die gar nix wenn man denen einen Bug sagt und dann kommen nur diese Sau Blöden Standart Makros von den GM´s aber wenns ums PVP geht na da werden die dann ganz Schnell und tun etwas.


Hex Blizzard es gibt auch Spieler die kein PVP machen


----------



## SonGonic (25. Januar 2008)

soclhe leute gehören komplettt gebannt.


----------



## Undeathjenna (25. Januar 2008)

rumstehen ist nicht spielen. das is chatten oder sonst was aber nicht spielen


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wo wir da bleiben? AUS DEM BG DRAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN
> Und ob jemand Dünnschiss hat, hat mit dem BG ja wohl echt nix zu tun. Wenn net jeder für so einen Unsinn geflaggt werden würde, bräuchte bald keine Mensch mehr BG zocken, weil nur noch leecher drin sind.




Was bistn du eig. für ein Kellerkind?
Wenn man seit z.B 5 mins im AV ist, und die blase drückt, soll ich nun also AV verlassen weil ich eben für ~1 aufs klo geh?Get a RL.
Bzw. um es auf deine art zu schreiben '' GEEEEEEET AAAA REEEEEAAAAAL LIIIIIFEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''


----------



## Valinar (25. Januar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> ich hoff nicht alle die hier jetzt posten sind gleichzeitig im BG ... 99% dieser posts sind sinnfrei ... klar ist es moralisch verwerflich was er gemacht hat .... aber jeder soll so spielen wie er will ....



Es gibt in fast jedem spiel regeln und auch bei WoW vieleicht sollte man mal die AGB lesen.
Es gibt klare regeln wie man spielt und Blizz erwartet von dem spielern mal zusammengefasst das sie fair spielen.
Und Ehre leechen ist nicht fair spielen wie es blizz immer und immer predigt.
Spieler die sich nicht an diese simplen regeln halten gehören bestraft.
Wenn jeder spielt wie er will rennen bald die hälfte aller mit irgendwelchen hacks rum und mit solchen sprüchen wird sowas gefördert.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Nee ich finde es sollte noch ein extra BG eingeführt werden, wo die Spieler reinkönnen, die machen wollen was sie wollen. Ehrenpunkte gibt es natürlich nur, wenn sie das BG auch spielen. Aber können trotzdem machen was sie wollen.

Wenn es dann noch spass macht! GZ!


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Was bistn du eig. für ein Kellerkind?
> Wenn man seit z.B 5 mins im AV ist, und die blase drückt, soll ich nun also AV verlassen weil ich eben für ~1 aufs klo geh?Get a RL.


Seltsam das auf einmal jeder zweite spieler ein Blasneproblem hat und nicht sein bedürfnis für 20 Minuten zurück halten kann.
Du solltest nie mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren, das gibt nur Probleme


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (25. Januar 2008)

Das wäre genauso wie wenn ein Soldat im Krieg sagen würde mitten beim Geballer: ich geh mir mal nen Kaffe kochen....-> Deserteur -> Strafe = Bann


----------



## sarai (25. Januar 2008)

Klar geht RL immer vor, WoW ist eben NUR ein Spiel. Aber jeder sollte doch mit seinem Gewissen übereinkommen, dass man den anderen Spielen nicht ans Bein pisst indem man einen BG-platz belegt und nicht am Geschehen mitwirkt. Wenn man weiß, dass man in den nächsten 20 Minuten auf Töpfchen muss oder das Essen fertig ist, dann geht man eben nicht in ein Schlachtfeld.. das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!?

Da aber offensichtlich viele Spieler das nicht begriffen haben oder es ihnen egal ist, hat Blizzard eine Maßnahme ergriffen - das finde ich auch richtig so, denn es war ja leider nötig.

Klar kann es immer passieren, dass es dann auch Unschuldige trifft, die eben wirklich nur deffen oder mal eben schnell einen Wohnungsbrand löschen mussten.. Es ist nunmal nicht immer einfach, zu entscheiden, wer leecht, wer sich dumm anstellt oder wer wirklich unschuldig ist. Dafür aber bleiben euch in Zukunft (hoffentlich) nervig lange Schlachten bzw. ungerechte Niederlagen erspart.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Seltsam das auf einmal jeder zweite spieler ein Blasneproblem hat und nicht sein bedürfnis für 20 Minuten zurück halten kann.
> Du solltest nie mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren, das gibt nur Probleme




Aja, ich sagte nicht, das ich in JEDEM av aufs klo muss oder?
Aber wenn das z.b 1x am tag passiert und man ca. 1 min weg ist, schadet das praktisch keinen, und da ist meldden unangebracht.
Wenn du deine pisse wegen einem SPIEL unterdrückst (rofl) sei das deine sache, aber wenn ich pissen muss, dann geh, leicht oder?
Wie gesagt get a rl.


----------



## atalante (25. Januar 2008)

Dad isch wie im Strassenverkehr, jeder der andere mehr als nötig behindert / belästigt, wird bestraft.

Ich meine stell dir mal vor, der Torwart von nem Fussballverein trinkt lieber mitten drin nen Kaffee weil man jo eh verliert. Und Blizzard spielt in der Form den Trainer, nicht den Schiri - Also Raus mit, mit ihm darüber reden das sich das nicht gehört, im Zweifelsfall aus der Manschaft rauswerfen.

Versteh sowieso nicht was das soll, im PVP bekommst du Items sowas von innen Hintern geschoben, machst du ne Woche PVP bist full epic, machst ne Woche PVE hast vielleicht 1 Epic =) oder weniger.

jml2c


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

> Was bistn du eig. für ein Kellerkind?
> Wenn man seit z.B 5 mins im AV ist, und die blase drückt, soll ich nun also AV verlassen weil ich eben für ~1 aufs klo geh?Get a RL.
> Bzw. um es auf deine art zu schreiben '' GEEEEEEET AAAA REEEEEAAAAAL LIIIIIFEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''



Na dann schreibt man in den Channel, dass man ganz dringend auf den Klo muss und ob jemand kurz aufpasst dass man nicht gedescht wird. Wenn das dann zu oft vorkommt, bist du ein Leecher, wenn nicht, dann ist gut so.


----------



## lafina (25. Januar 2008)

Das ist unterste Schublade! Selbst Schuld !    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andere deine Arbeit machen lassen, schön Rum einsacken fürs nichst tuhen und sich dann beschweren weil du dafür gesperrt wurdest!

Das nenn ich mal fair-play  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

Chakkakhan01 schrieb:


> Das wäre genauso wie wenn ein Soldat im Krieg sagen würde mitten beim Geballer: ich geh mir mal nen Kaffe kochen....-> Deserteur -> Strafe = Bann



Wo holst du dir deine vergleiche eig. her?Will ich auch.


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Was bistn du eig. für ein Kellerkind?
> Wenn man seit z.B 5 mins im AV ist, und die blase drückt, soll ich nun also AV verlassen weil ich eben für ~1 aufs klo geh?Get a RL.
> Bzw. um es auf deine art zu schreiben '' GEEEEEEET AAAA REEEEEAAAAAL LIIIIIFEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''



wieder jemand der es nicht versteht oder?
wenn du kurz aufs klo gehst, kommst wieder, hast du nen debuff, der verhindert, dass du ehre kriegst
machst du dann schaden, staerkungszauber oder heilung ist der debuff weg

sprich blizzard warnt vor
wenn sich jemand nen bann einhandelt, heisst das fuer mich, derjenige hatte den buff schon so 3-4 mal
mal ne frage? wie oft musst du waehrend nem BG zur toilette?
und wenn ich durchfall habe und staendig aufs klo gehen muss, nen debuff kriege, verlasse ich einfach das BG um keinen Bann zu kassieren

nochmal ihr habt alle die AGBs angenommen
nehmt sie nicht an wenn es euch nicht passt was blizzard fuer regeln aufstellt. 
ganz einfache sache


----------



## S3ngy (25. Januar 2008)

Ich finde n 3h ban dafür noch zu harmlos 
Wenn ihr nich im Bg zocken wollt dann geht erst garnicht rein


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

> nochmal ihr habt alle die AGBs angenommen
> nehmt sie nicht an wenn es euch nicht passt was blizzard fuer regeln aufstellt.
> ganz einfache sache



/zustimm

So einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> GZ! Noch einer der´s nicht versteht.


auch dir ein GZ weil du meinen Post genauso nicht verstanden hast ... Krieg ich ein Autogramm von dir ?


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Wo holst du dir deine vergleiche eig. her?Will ich auch.



Es geht ums Prinzip

RL =  Strafe

WoW =  Bann

u know?

/afk bin mal eben pinkeln...


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde auch jeder soll so spielen wie er will. Allerdings unter Beachtung der Regeln.

Hast du das so gemeint @Grimdhoul.

Wenn ja dann hat er dein Post nicht richtig verstanden. Wenn du es aber nicht so gemeint hast.. dann auch von mir ein GZ!


----------



## Lu Xun (25. Januar 2008)

Ach man wird ja echt unkoventionell hier...bin fertig mit dem Thema...sind eh alle auf /offtopic gestellt.
3h-Bann meiner Meinung nach ok, um eine Lektion zu erteilen reicht es und außerdem will Blizz seine Kunden nich verscheuchen

Gruß


----------



## Loretos (25. Januar 2008)

> /afk bin mal eben pinkeln...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spass bei seite.

40 Leute in einem Schlachtzug versuchen das Ziel zu erreichen.
5 ziehen ( spielen) nicht mit.
12,5 % helfen nicht mit.
BG geht verloren.

Ergo Leecher raus = Change to win.

Gruß
HF
und höflich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denilson (25. Januar 2008)

jeder der sich nicht aktiv am Spielgeschehen beteiligt, in diesem Falle Alterac (Allies hauen, Türme erobern/zerstören, Friedhöfe holen/deffen,etc.) ist für mich ein Leecher und wird auch ständig von mir gemeldet

Rumstehen, Schritt nach links und rechts kannste in Shattrath machen


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wegen einer Minute bekommt niemand einen Bann! STFU NOOB




Gott im himmel, WANN sagte ich das ich einen BAN bekam?Ich red lediglich davon, das der debuff ''nervt'' weil man kurz aufs klo musste.Na wers hier der noob?
Bzw. wann sagte ich das man nach einer min. einen ban kassiert?Eben garnicht.

@ dem mit dem männchen av, ich sagte oben schon mal das ich nicht dauernd aufs klo muss, sondern wenns hoch kommt 1x am tag.


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jupp kriegste von mir... Wenn Du mir Deine Adresse schickst bring ich´s Dir sogar persönlich vorbei!



wennst in Wien bist steh ich eh im Telefonbuch ... also sollte das für dich kein Problem darstellen!!!


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch jeder soll so spielen wie er will. Allerdings unter Beachtung der Regeln.
> 
> Hast du das so gemeint @Grimdhoul.
> 
> Wenn ja dann hat er dein Post nicht richtig verstanden. Wenn du es aber nicht so gemeint hast.. dann auch von mir ein GZ!


genauso hab ich es gemeint ... wenigstens einer ders kapiert ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (25. Januar 2008)

yeah endlich mal ein GM der nicht nur kaffee drinkt! warum eig nur ein paar stunden? ich hätte dich bis wotlk gesperrt und dir dein g abgezockt^^ und dein equip weggeschmissen, das wäre gerecht, und natürlich deine ehre, die haste dann auch net mehr und am besten ne lebenslange sperre für bgs^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Lol. Hab ab Montag Urlaub, und fahr mit meiner Frau und den kleinen zwar nicht nach Wien aber nach Austria. Ganz in deiner Nähe xD. Werd mir dann mal ein Telefonbuch krallen^^


ich freu mich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Gott im himmel, WANN sagte ich das ich einen BAN bekam?Ich red lediglich davon, das der debuff ''nervt'' weil man kurz aufs klo musste.Na wers hier der noob?
> Bzw. wann sagte ich das man nach einer min. einen ban kassiert?Eben garnicht.



und was nervt an dem debuff?
dass du keine ehre kriegst wenn andere weiter kaempfen waehrend du auffem pott bist?
und ist ja nicht so, dass du vom rechner aufstehst und ne sekunde spaeter als afk gemeldet bist und den debuff hast
normalerweise dauert das eh ne minute oder 2 bis dich jemand meldet


----------



## olisec (25. Januar 2008)

also ein 3stunden bann ist ok und meinetwegen eine längere pause im bg, aber mehr als 3 stunden bannen oder gar den account bannen - tschuldigung, aber das wäre absolut übertrieben. das spiel bietet nunmal die möglichkeit einen debuff zu verteilen, dann sollte das auch genutzt werden. es gibt schlimmeres als die 5 leute die im bg afk sind...


----------



## Dilius (25. Januar 2008)

also bist auch afk bei der arbeit. los wo arbeitest du ich meld dich direkt ^^


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> und was nervt an dem debuff?
> dass du keine ehre kriegst wenn andere weiter kaempfen waehrend du auffem pott bist?
> und ist ja nicht so, dass du vom rechner aufstehst und ne sekunde spaeter als afk gemeldet bist und den debuff hast
> normalerweise dauert das eh ne minute oder 2 bis dich jemand meldet



Na ich sag fast jedes mal ''ey bin kurz n minute aufm klo, pls nich melden''
Was kommt?Eben wenn ich da bin, bin ich in 80% der gefälle gemeldet, sag ich nichts, bin ich in den meisten fällen aber trotzdem gemeldet.
Viell. spiel ich im AV einfach nur mit zuvielen kinder, die das witzig finden, und ihr nicht, aber naja ka.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. Januar 2008)

Richtig so! Ne 3 Tage Sperre wäre eigentlich angemessener für solche Helden, wie Dich!


----------



## Bjarnensen (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

> ICH ZAHLE IM MOANT GELD DAFÜR !! solange ich keine bots nutze drauf geschissen. Dann muss BLIZZARD sich was EINFALLEN lassen und sein ehresystem dahingehend überprüfen.



Stimme ich auch zu aber dann nicht rummeckern, wenn Blizz auch wirklich was macht.


----------



## Dilius (25. Januar 2008)

wenn man sich das so betrachtet ist ein bann für 3 std. halb ok ^^ ich lerne daraus! somit hat der bann seinen zweck erfüllt. das ich und noch einige andere andere definitionen haben wie man ein alterac spielt ist dann eben so. ich meine nur, wenn ihr so auch mich reagiert (habe ja noch wenigstens teilweise am kampf teilgenommen) wie würdet ihr dann auf einen richtigen "botler" reagieren? also keine sorge, wer mit mir spielt bekommt immer nen heal ^^


----------



## Dalmus (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Na ich sag fast jedes mal ''ey bin kurz n minute aufm klo, pls nich melden''
> Was kommt?Eben wenn ich da bin, bin ich in 80% der gefälle gemeldet, sag ich nichts, bin ich in den meisten fällen aber trotzdem gemeldet.
> Viell. spiel ich im AV einfach nur mit zuvielen kinder, die das witzig finden, und ihr nicht, aber naja ka.


Hm, hast Du Probleme mit der Blase?
Wenn nicht: Ein AV dauert ja nun nicht sooo lange und da kann man auch wunderbar zwischen 2 Schlachtfeldern auf's Klo gehen.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum das passieren muß, wenn man im BG ist.


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Stimme ich auch zu aber dann nicht rummeckern, wenn Blizz auch wirklich was macht.


Stimmt.
Ich war eh schon immer davfür das man fürs verlieren nichts bekommt.


----------



## Painrain (25. Januar 2008)

lol jo da hat man nen debuff inaktiv
wenn man nit in den pvp kampf eingreift kriegt man keine ehre
nman muss nur nen hordler schlagen mehr nich
danach kann man afk gehen,aber ich als healer fühle mich verarscht weil ich andre spieler gehalt hab und der debuff net wegging
daran solltblizz mal arbeiten weil ich hab keinen bock extra auf hordler einzuschlagen nur weil heal nich zählt


----------



## hufranz2007 (25. Januar 2008)

JAWOLLLLLL, leute die rumstehen...gehören raus, und mind.24 stunden bis zu ner Woche gebannt...nicht nur 3 stunden

dann hört sich die kacke mal auf


----------



## Undeathjenna (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn du in der arbeit nur rumsitzt und nix arbeitest wärend die anderen am rackern sind und deine arbeit mitmachen wird dich dein chef auch irgendwann mal rausschmeissen. oder? 
Wie würde es dir gefallen wenn dein kollege nur neben dir steht und nix tut wärend du arbeitest wie ein böser?


----------



## Badmulder (25. Januar 2008)

leechen und dann auch noch posten??????

Is das heftig


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

Painrain schrieb:


> lol jo da hat man nen debuff inaktiv
> wenn man nit in den pvp kampf eingreift kriegt man keine ehre
> nman muss nur nen hordler schlagen mehr nich
> danach kann man afk gehen,aber ich als healer fühle mich verarscht weil ich andre spieler gehalt hab und der debuff net wegging
> daran solltblizz mal arbeiten weil ich hab keinen bock extra auf hordler einzuschlagen nur weil heal nich zählt



Informier dich bevor du was schreibst.
Heilung hebt den debuff auf.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> Wenn du in der arbeit nur rumsitzt und nix arbeitest wärend die anderen am rackern sind und deine arbeit mitmachen wird dich dein chef auch irgendwann mal rausschmeissen. oder?
> Wie würde es dir gefallen wenn dein kollege nur neben dir steht und nix tut wärend du arbeitest wie ein böser?




Geil immer schön wow mit rl vergleichen, weiter so =D


----------



## Neotrion (25. Januar 2008)

ich weis nicht was ich dazu sagen sollte, ich bin fassungslos...^^
nene, ich finds einfach fies den zu anderen Gruppenmitglieder, die arbeiten Hart für den gewinn und machst einbisschen garnix^^


----------



## Valkyria_ (25. Januar 2008)

Klar bezahlt man Geld, aber wenn man keine Zeit/Lust hat sollte man BG's meiden. Angenommen ich geh da rein und nur die Hälfte spielt aktiv mit, auf der Gegenseite spielen alle aktiv. Ergo: ich werde von diesen Spassvögeln von Leechern um mein Recht beschnitten mal ein BG zu gewinnen. Hab dasselbe erst durch und mittlerweile die Lust am BG verloren. Mit solchen Mitstreitern kommt man einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig. So, und ich will nich nur durchs verlieren Ehre farmen sondern au mal durch Gewinnen. Mal ein abstraktes Beispiel zum Leechen: Stellt euch vor wir hätten Krieg und die Hälfte aller Soldaten geht nen Kaffee trinken oder sich in der Latrine den flotten Otto aus der Buchse kratzen, wie hoch sind da die Erfolgschancen?

Fazit: wer BG's besucht und nix tut sollte gebannt werden, zumindest fürs BG. Wer keine Zeit hat oder kacken muss soll lieber Questen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (25. Januar 2008)

lol^^ sry, weiss auch nich wo ich grad den kopf hatte als ich das geschrieben habe^^
(grammatikfehler etc.)


----------



## Gogu (25. Januar 2008)

@Bjarnensen und @Lokibu guckt ihr gern fussball? Stellt euch vor ihr würdet es nich gucken sonder mitspielen und es würde um etwas gehen..nicht viel aber immerhin um etwas.. so und jetzt stellt euch vor das es zwei wie euch gibt die es unterstützen wenn einer auf dem platz ist der keinen bock hat und nur rum steht.. ab und zu in der nase bohrt..etc..

have a lot fun


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Geil immer schön wow mit rl vergleichen, weiter so =D


Natürlich vergleicht man WOW mit RL.
Die Person bleibt ja die selbe, das Verhalten ändert sich daher nicht.

Wenn man im Spiel ein Schmarotzer ist tendiert man im RL auch dazu.
Das einzige was anders ist das die Hemmschwelle im RL höher ist.


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Januar 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Geil immer schön wow mit rl vergleichen, weiter so =D



rofl

ey wer nennt denn andere Kellerkinder und brüllt "get a life" wenn nich du?

und dann Probs wenn man zumindest mal ans RL denkt? und dann auch noch dem TE-Kollega hier den Rücken stärken?

bist wohl auch so einer Diebstahl ok findet solange man net erwischt wird, oder wie?


----------



## Grimdhoul (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Das ich dein Post nicht richtig gedeutet habe, könnte übrigens dran liegen, das ich nebenher noch arbeite!
> P.S.: Glaub nicht das ein "Grimdhoul" im Tele steht. Und Tom´s gibt´s da glaub ich tausende! *gg*


tja dann musst alle TOms durchprobieren^^ und ich arbeite auch nebenbei und unterhalt mich mit kollegen über WOW :-)


----------



## Melian (25. Januar 2008)

ich wrud schon mal afk gemeldet, während ich mich zu beginn des spiels durch die Garnison geruckelt hatte.. 

Die honks mit den superschnellen pcs dachten wohl, ich würde leechen, dabei bin ich einfach erst 3 min nach ihnen bei der garni, mit 1 fps^^


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

@Dilius

Kurz gesagt, es ist nicht das Leechen das stört, sondern dass man als aktiver Spieler dadurch nachteile hat. Wenn es keine Nachteile gebe, würde es keinen interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmen wir an du würdest immer nur dann AFK gehen, wenn die Situation unter Kontrolle ist und man braucht dich gerade nicht. Allerdings wie gesagt, wenn man dich braucht und du dauernt AFK bist ärgert das einen.

Und das ist auch, warum AFK nicht gerne gesehen wird. 

Bei Bot-user ist es so: Die spielen auch nicht mit, aber laufen in der Gegendrum. Gleiches Situation, gleicher ärger.

Wenn Bot-User mitmachen würden und es den Spielverlauf nicht stört, dann würde das auch keinen außer Blizz interessieren. Sollte es in diesem Fall Leute gebe, die sich dann trotzdem ärgern, sind sie höchstwarscheinlich neidisch.

Ich spiele mit meiner Art um meinen Charakter aufzubauen und das mache ich mit Geduld und selber spielen. Wenn ein Bot-User denkt dass es mehr spass macht den PC spielen zu lassen, von mir aus (aber das heißt nicht das ich das kapiere). Aber unter der Bedingung, dass es keine Nachteile für mich bringt. Ich finde nicht, dass es ein Nachteil für mich ist, wenn jemand durch einen Bot schneller auf lvl70 ist oder sonstwas. 

Mein Ziel ist es ja das Spiel zu spielen und meinen Charakter hochzubringen und nicht als erster auf 70 zu sein.

Nachteile was ärgen könnte sind halt, wenn die Sachen weggefarmt werden etc.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

Aja und @ Zodak nein leider nicht, du zahlst dafür das du auf blizz's server spielen darfst, ganz nach ihren regeln, nicht nach deinen.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. Januar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> ey wer nennt denn andere Kellerkinder und brüllt "get a life" wenn nich du?
> 
> ...




Was willstn du jetzt eig. von mir?


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Gogu schrieb:


> @Bjarnensen und @Lokibu guckt ihr gern fussball? Stellt euch vor ihr würdet es nich gucken sonder mitspielen und es würde um etwas gehen..nicht viel aber immerhin um etwas.. so und jetzt stellt euch vor das es zwei wie euch gibt die es unterstützen wenn einer auf dem platz ist der keinen bock hat und nur rum steht.. ab und zu in der nase bohrt..etc..
> 
> have a lot fun




Hä wo ist dein Problem? Wer unterstützt hier was. Les dir bitte meine Posts durch danke.


----------



## Bjarnensen (25. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal was.
> 
> Allerdings werden die Bots auch immer besser und woran erkennt man einen AFK Leecher wenn er von nem Bot gesteuert wird, außer mal, wenn er dauernt gegen die Wand rennt *gg*
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wieso jeder Mensch denkt, dass die Regeln die aufgestellt werden nicht für ihn gelten. Im Real werden die Gesetze auch eingehalten, oder sind diejenigen die im Spiel sicht nicht an Regeln halten, solche Leute die noch net mal am Zebrastreifen halten und dauernt im Parkverbot halten?





Aber das eine ist real und das andere ein SPIEL!!!


----------



## Bjarnensen (25. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Hä wo ist dein Problem? Wer unterstützt hier was. Les dir bitte meine Posts durch danke.




Was ist mit dem Torwart?


----------



## captsharky (25. Januar 2008)

hi,

also eine Bestrafung finde ich generell gut, und sollte im Wiederholungsfall auch sehr viel härter ausfallen.

Leecher haben im BG nichts verloren. Desweiteren sollte Schneesturm auch alle bis dahin angesammelten Items  (BG) entfernen.

Allerdings ist es manchmal auch sehr blöd wenn man grad die Türme defft, und bekommt ständig ne Meldung weil einige Dich "AFK" gemeldet haben. 

Ok, den aktiven Spieler stört es nicht, denn er kann im Notfall schnell in einen Kampf eingreifen oder einen anfangen.

Nur da sollten halt einige mal schauen "wen" sie da melden !!!

3 Stunden fürs erste mal finde ich vollkommen gerechtfertigt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und lange Rede kurzer Sinn, der TE hat sicherlich draus gelernt und wird sein Verhalten, bzw seine Spielweise ändern ...Punkt

mfg
Baerchen

p.s.

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht wenns mal klingelt, Telefon ect, dann eben bescheid geben, und die meisten akzeptieren das auch, finde ich sehr fair.


----------



## Las Fortunas (25. Januar 2008)

Carsina schrieb:


> wenn man BG geht nimmt man Aktiv teil, ansonsten bleibt man draussen. *Die ewigen ausflüchten , hat geklingelt, Telepfon ect sowas hat kein platz im BG,* zumal der rest der Truppe ist der leittragende und nicht der wo rumsteht. Blizz sollte solchen den Acc auf dauerfrost stellen


Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass gegen die Leecher vorgegangen werden muss, aber wenn ich sowas lese muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen. Telefon und an der Tür klingeln, sprich RL, geht über ein Spiel ? Sehe ich ganz sicher nicht so, vor allem sind es Sachen die man ja nun absolut nicht geplant hat. Natürlich, solche Sachen wie Staubsaugen und Essen kochen haben ganz sicher nichts neben dem BG zu suchen, aber ich werde mir ganz sicher nicht verbieten lassen auch mal aufs Klo zu gehen.


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Torwart?



wenn der neben dem tor steht und in der nase bohrt waehrend der gegner aufs tor schiesst ist das natuerlich was anderes als wenn es ein feldspieler tut


----------



## Gothikor (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.




Wenn du was anderes machst dann, dann gehe aus dem BG und mache AFK oder verlasse es über den Button oben. Dann machst 15 Minuten was anderes oder länger und wenn du wieder  P V P  machen möchtest gehst wieder rein. Wenn du nach links und nach rechts läufst ist das so wie wenn du AFK wärst.

Und siehs mal so in den 3 Stunden die du gesperrt warst konntest du auch was anderes machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Gwynny (25. Januar 2008)

Und da wunder ich mich noch warum wir Allis ständig verlieren?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *MitDemKopfSchüttel*


----------



## shadow24 (25. Januar 2008)

Leecher-Strafe müsste noch viel höher ausfallen...
wer nur rumstehen mag hat nix im BG zu suchen.kann doch jeder im freien WOW-Spiel machen was er will.da kann er liegen,sitzen,schlafen,sich von links nach rechts bewegen,vor und zurück bewegen,in der Nase bohren.sind ja seine 13 Euro die er verplempert...ganz wie es jedem gefällt...
aber bleibt verdammt nochmal aus dem BG.nach diesem Thread werde ich mit noch mehr Einsatz jeden besch... Leecher ankreiden...
endlich passiert denen auch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dichtoschuki (25. Januar 2008)

Richtig so.Selbst schuld. dann geh aus dem BG!


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



trocken
gut
genial

DANKE!


----------



## Ektomorph (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt



Also 2 Sachen möcht ich da doch gerne dazu sagen...
1. So wie du es beschrieben hast war es tatsächlich leechen - also wunder dich nicht, wenn du fliegst - ganz einfach...mit solchen Aktionen klaust du andern den Spielspass! Und selbst wenns an der Tür klingelt, für 2 Min rumstehen wird man noch nicht gebannt - da muss man sich schon Mühe geben!
2. 3 Stunden Acc Sperre - und wayne? ...es gibt noch nen anderen Server...nennt sich RL. Ist noch ganz nett dort - also wenn du wieder mal wegen solchen Aktionen gebannt wirst (was ich ja sehr hoffe...sry für die Ehrlichkeit) dann geh doch mal raus an die frische Luft und unternimm was mit Kameraden (falls solche in RL überhaupt noch existieren)! 

Und wenns doch nicht klappt, bitte mal den Artikel hier lesen...vielleich spornt das mehr zum Denken an
Zwei jugendliche starben an Spielsucht
595482


3 Stunden Accban...pah!


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Das oben drüber kann man nicht zitieren, aber trifft das ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh schein doch zu gehen, Bilder zitieren.. cool


----------



## Tsukaza (25. Januar 2008)

schon 10 seiten eine diskussion darüber ob es gegen die regeln ist zu leechen oder ob jeder nach seinen eigenen regeln spielen sollte/darf ^^
ich hab mir nicht alle seiten duch gelesen aber schonmal gz an den thread ersteller ^^ natürlich is das leechen und ich bin auch der meinung 1wöchiges bg verbot weil man nicht wegen 2-3 mal leechen gebannt wird du musst das schon öfters gemacht haben und dan noch zu whinen is echt dreisst 
ich bin auch der meinung das man keine acc spere deswegen bekommt kla nerven leecher aber ihr seht ja das blizz da was gegen macht und ich denke nach einer strafe wird nicht mehr geleecht falls doch denke ich das die strafen automatisch härter werden manche leude müssen dan halt mal nen bann kriegen damit sie merken das das scheisse is was sie machen 
und gemeldet zu werden nur weil man eben auf klo geht Oo überlegt mal was ihr da eigentlcih redet man brauch dafür vil 1-2 min. das is kein weltuntergang auserdem wenn man weggeht fliegt man nach ner zeit automatsich aus dem bg wegen afk auser man leecht aber normale spieler fliegen automatisch also regt euch nich auf meldet lieber einfach die leude die in der höhle stehen und gut is auf der anderen seite bei den allys siehts auch nich anders aus 
und leude es  is nurn spiel ob es jetzt einen tag änger dauert die belohnung zu bekommen ode nich is doch scheissegal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
arbeitet lieber mal an der taktik dan gewinnt man auch mit 15mann (nachts um 2uhr) ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarnensen (25. Januar 2008)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Den anderen Mitspielern ist es aber nicht egal.
> Und bei Onlinespielen ist das die Lebensgrundlage ohne zufriedenen Spielern gibts es das SPiel nicht lange.
> Insofern ist in diesem Fall der Hersteller/Betreiber sehr wohl daran interessiert die Mehrheit bei Laune zu halten.
> 
> ...




"Wenn jeder dopt ist auch wieder Gleichheit hergestellt."^^


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

> arbeitet lieber mal an der taktik dan gewinnt man auch mit 15mann (nachts um 2uhr) ^^




Eine Taktik aufzustellen geht nur wenn keine Leecher dabei sind, es sei denn man weiß immer genau wieviele Leecher da sind, sodass man damit rechnen kann. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Maternus (25. Januar 2008)

Typen wie Dir sollte die gesamte erspielte Ehre, Ruf und Belohnungen noch obendrauf gestrichen werden. Zuzüglich einer 3 Tagessperre, die am besten auf ein Wochenende nach Wahl der Administration fällt.

Ist mir auch vollkommen egal, ob Du Geld bezahlst oder nicht. In einem *Massive Multiplayer* Spiel hast Du Dich vernünftig zu verhalten. Wer das nicht versteht, gehört rausgeworfen.

Und der Vergleich mit dem feigen Soldaten der im Graben hocken bleibt:
1. Ist der Vergleich vollkommen unangebracht. Du kannst gerne wiederkommen *nachdem* Du an einem echten Gefecht teilnehmen musstest.
2. Wird ein Befehl ungerechtfertigterweise nicht oder falsch ausgesetzt, oder vorsätzlich mißachtet, drohen Gefängnis, Soldabzüge bzw. Sperrungen und Entlassung aus dem Dienst ohne Anrecht auf Pensionsbezüge.

Also redet hier nicht von Dingen, von denen ihr überhaupt keine Ahnung habt.


----------



## Equality89 (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.



haha


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das Thema ist jetzt ausgelutscht. Der Threadersteller hat verstanden und alle die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, denen kann man nicht Helfen und werden hoffentlich im Spiel ihre Strafe bekommen. Und wenn diejenigen dann mit WOW aufhören, weil sie das auch dann nicht kapiert haben, dann ist wieder Platz für ehrliche Spieler.


----------



## Latrisha (25. Januar 2008)

Ich als PvP-Nichtmögerin hab mich mal dazu gezwungen Av zu gehen... und is so ne Angewohnheit das ich am Anfang des BGs einfach ma die Maus durchdrücke und n weng geen die Tür laufe und n weng rumhopse... damit ich auch ja als erste aufm Tiger sitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedenfalls waren das 15 sekunden die ich mich ned bewegte sondern nur gegen das tor rannte weil mein freund was fragte und ich weg guckte... Und dann 5 afk meldungen... das find ich zimlich assi... aber die die das GANZE BG über einfach immer ncoh da stehen wo man rein kommt die bleiben und bleiben und keiner meldet die mal...
Und noch was ihr müsst um 4 Uhr morgens mal Av gehen da sind 90% der Hordler am Botten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ehre für Lau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lisha


----------



## Bjarnensen (25. Januar 2008)

sarai schrieb:


> Klar geht RL immer vor, WoW ist eben NUR ein Spiel. Aber jeder sollte doch mit seinem Gewissen übereinkommen, dass man den anderen Spielen nicht ans Bein pisst indem man einen BG-platz belegt und nicht am Geschehen mitwirkt. Wenn man weiß, dass man in den nächsten 20 Minuten auf Töpfchen muss oder das Essen fertig ist, dann geht man eben nicht in ein Schlachtfeld.. das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!?
> 
> Da aber offensichtlich viele Spieler das nicht begriffen haben oder es ihnen egal ist, hat Blizzard eine Maßnahme ergriffen - das finde ich auch richtig so, denn es war ja leider nötig.
> 
> Klar kann es immer passieren, dass es dann auch Unschuldige trifft, die eben wirklich nur deffen oder mal eben schnell einen Wohnungsbrand löschen mussten.. Es ist nunmal nicht immer einfach, zu entscheiden, wer leecht, wer sich dumm anstellt oder wer wirklich unschuldig ist. Dafür aber bleiben euch in Zukunft (hoffentlich) nervig lange Schlachten bzw. ungerechte Niederlagen erspart.





Aber unsere RL-Bedürfnisse werden bestraft! Blizzard stellt ihr "SPIEL" üer das definitiv echte Leben!!!


----------



## Riane (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach dieser Post ist bisher der beste von allen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich denke, man sollte (wie schon gesagt worden) nur einen bann für die Bg's gekommen. Ob das so geht, ist mal dahin gestellt. Aber einen Allgemeinen Acc. bann find ich persönlich übertrieben. Obwohl der Bg bann von mir aus ruhig länger dauern darf, als nur drei Stunden. Drei Stunden.. pha.. das kann einem noch egal sein. Aber drei Tage, sowas würd weh tun. Und man würde es sich dann 100% nochmal überdenken ob man noch leechen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> JEDER Spieler wird somit in seiner art und weise beschnitten wie er spielen will, und das auch noch für ein Game wo man monatlich Geld für ausgibt.



Du bringst es mit diesem Satz auf den Punkt. Wenn ich Alterac bin, dann um den BG zu gewinnen und nicht wegn ein paar Leechies zu verlieren. Ich will so spielen das wir gewinnen. Somit werde ich (und auch all die anderen die es ernst nehmen) in der Art und Weise beschnitten wie wir spielen wollen.

Oft genug selbst gesehen: Angriff wird bei Ice gestoppt da Horde heftigst defft. Selbst wird man gekillt, taucht am FH auf und da stehen dann 4-5 rum und zucken nicht mal mit der Schulter. Auf die Frage ob sie nicht mitmachen wollen: "Nö, ist ja sowieso schon verloren und will nicht als Desateur enden."
Dabei hab ich es selbst erlebt das wir eine "verlorene Schlacht" noch umgedreht haben und den Win geholt haben. 

Gebt Leechies keine Chance!


----------



## Shadow Runner (25. Januar 2008)

hat genau den richtigen getroffen. Das du dich auch noch darüber beschwerst finde ich unpassend. Wenn du dich nicht aktiv am Alterac pvp spiel beteiligst und nebenher lieber was anderes machst, nennt man leechen. Leechen ist verboten deshalb BAN. Hoffentlich wird der ban von 3h auf 1woche erhöht, fänd ich klasse, dan wären nämlich nur noch gescheite spieler im av.

BTW leechen ist VERBOTEN, würdest du dir mal die nutzerbedingungen durchlesen. Es kotzt total an immer zu hören: Ich zahl 13 &#8364; im Monat, wer will mir verbieten so zu spielen wir ich will (leechen).


----------



## Elm0 (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.




Ich finde man sollte dir deinen acc für einige Monate sperren, leute wie du haben es einfach nicht anders verdient. Daumen hoch für den GM!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (25. Januar 2008)

*wirft ganz leise ein, das sie eigentlich ständig Türme erobert und solange verteidigt, bis sie hinüber sind, Minen mal holt und auch schon mal, wenns grade heisst -verbrannte Erde gegen Gegentaktik-, es ergo etwas länger dauert, eben aufgrund menschlicher Bedürfnisse ganz kurz wohin muss, aber bisher noch nie..wirklich nie...einen afk- Debuff draufhatte...*

Will sagen, ist es wirklich so, das ihr für oben genannte Aktivitäten andauernd afk-gemeldet werdet? Wie gesagt, ich kenne das überhaupt nicht so.

Cyn


----------



## Latrisha (25. Januar 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Du bringst es mit diesem Satz auf den Punkt. Wenn ich Alterac bin, dann um den BG zu gewinnen und nicht wegn ein paar Leechies zu verlieren. Ich will so spielen das wir gewinnen. Somit werde ich (und auch all die anderen die es ernst nehmen) in der Art und Weise beschnitten wie wir spielen wollen.
> 
> Oft genug selbst gesehen: Angriff wird bei Ice gestoppt da Horde heftigst defft. Selbst wird man gekillt, taucht am FH auf und da stehen dann 4-5 rum und zucken nicht mal mit der Schulter. Auf die Frage ob sie nicht mitmachen wollen: "Nö, ist ja sowieso schon verloren und will nicht als Desateur enden."
> Dabei hab ich es selbst erlebt das wir eine "verlorene Schlacht" noch umgedreht haben und den Win geholt haben.
> ...




Ju kenn ich auch...
Auch immer net sind leute die in WS erst flagge holen und dann afk gehen... So dauerte gestern das Spiel ne gute halbe Stunde.... Nur weil 2 mal die Flag ned abgebenen wurde... Oder auch cool (ich = Schami) hole also die Flagge 2 Hordler hinter mir ein alli kommt ich denk oke dann eben Fight und was macht der spasst? rennt weiter... danke auch und kein Wunder das Horde im pvp einfach besser is...


----------



## Sesi (25. Januar 2008)

leider geht es mit den Meldungen inzwischen soweit - das einige schon nach AFK brüllen obwohl 
das Tor noch nicht mal offen ist .... auch genial oder?

und dann geht das fröhliche Geklicke los...

naja ... zudem trifft der Bann nicht unbedingt das Problem ... ich denke Leecher würde es eher wurmen das sie stattdessen ordentlich Ehre abgezogen bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Imbachar (25. Januar 2008)

Leechen heißt nicht, nen Bot zu benutzen, sondern, dass man einfahc nur rumsteht und nicht zum kampf beiträgt...in deinem fall war das dann leeching^^
sry aber wer sowas macht soll sich nich wundern, dass maßnahmen ergriffen werden^^


----------



## Munzale (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde, nachdem was du beschrieben hast ist der Ban völlig gerechtfertigt....

Wenn mal was ist, dann geh auf "Schlachtfeld verlassen" und gut is! 
Es kam bei mir auch schon vor dass ich dringend vom Rechner musste, mitten im BG - aber dann verlass ich es eben, so schwer ist das doch nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wàrwitch777 (25. Januar 2008)

Selten so gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Argumentationen mancher wieso sie "angeblich" gebannt wurden sind wirklich sehr erheiternd.

Bann erfolgt erst lange nach dem Debuff und mehreren Bgs.

Toilettengänge, Getränke holen, Telefonieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dauert ja i. d. R. keine 15 Min oder länger.

Telefon: 
jeder durchschnittlicher Haushalt hat einen AB, wenn man in der Wanne liegt, auf dem Pot sitzt etc. beantwortet man dieses ja auch nicht, bzw, wenn dann meist mit: Ich ruf in xx Min zurück.

Getränke holen: 
An der Tanke oder wieso sollte es länger als 2 Min in Anspruch nehmen?

Toilette:
Wer Magen- Darmerkrankt ist gehört ins Bett und nicht an den PC. Alle anderen Vorgänge nehmen nur sehr kurze Zeit in Anspruch.

Ein BG dauert i. d. R zwischen 15 Min und endlos. Ergo genug Zeit, den Debuff wieder los zu werden in dem man wieder aktiv am Spielgeschehen teilnimmt.

Was ich damit sagen will?

schreibt mir eure Ausreden. Ich finde tausende von Gegenargumente dafür.
DENN ......
Ich kenne sie alle. Mein Keller läuft über mit faulen, billigen und unsozialen Ausreden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Argumentation: "Ich zahle, also darf ich spielen wie ich will" find ich ja mal spitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist ein MMOG, also viele Spieler. Vergleichbar mit einem Fussballspiel.

Was meint ihr, was da mit jenen passiert, die meinen ihre eigenen Regeln haben zu müssen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

UND .....
WoW ist ein Spiel. Aber wie bei allem im Leben zeigt sich auch hier die generelle Einstellung seinen Mitspielern (Mitmenschen) gegenüber. Charaktereigenschaften wie Fairness und Gerechtigkeitssinn sind spielübergreifend und erlauben durchaus Rückschlüsse auf den Menschen hinter bzw vor dem Monitor.
Dies gilt auch für die Höflichkeit und den Respekt dem Anderen gegenüber.

BTW

Ich hole meistens die Türme und deffe sie bis sie brennen. Ich deffe auch oft unsere Türme aber noch nie bin ich afk gemeldet worden. Wieso auch, ich leiste meinen Beitrag damit wir wenigstens ne faire Chance auf den Sieg haben. 
Und meine menschlichen Bedürfnisse .....
Die kurze Zeit kann ich die mir auch mal verkneifen. Im Bus gibts auch kein Klo oder Getränkeautomat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im Theater, beim Arzt o.ä. kann ich auch nicht ans Telefon gehn.

In diesem Sinne

have fun, play fair


----------



## Akabar (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn das was du gemacht hast nicht Ehre leechen ist.. was dann?
Es hat ja keiner gesagt, dass du Fremdprogramme genutzt hast.. du hast dich einfach nur dreist an der Arbeit der anderen bereichert.

Ein 3h bann ist noch viel zu wenig meiner Meinung nach.. aber wenns dich ausm BG fernhält ist ja schonmal viel gewonnen.


----------



## Imbachar (25. Januar 2008)

Wàrwitch777 schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/PUSH    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unimaginative (25. Januar 2008)

> ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht.



na das ist ja leechen da muss man sich nicht fragen dass man danach gesperrt wird. wennschon ist man ganz dabei oder man lässt es bleiben.


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

Hey, Leecher an die Wand. Wir ham euch längst erkannt *summsumm*

Naja... Hmm?

Also die eindeutigen (und auch zahlreichen) Posts spprechen wohl für sich...
Hoffentlich wird er bald mal so richtig, also so richtig GEBANNT!

Seviman


----------



## Juliy (25. Januar 2008)

n1 GameMaster, so welche braucht WoW.


----------



## Jim Jakal (25. Januar 2008)

Also nen 3h Bann find ich eig schon angemessen da leechen schon scheiße ist, aber ich finde es sollte niemals nen kompletten acc-bann geben. Es kann ja immer was sein weswegen man vom PC weg muss(wenn was wichtiges oder dringendes). Stellt euch ma vor ihr habt stress mit euer Freundin und sie ruft an wenn ihr im av seid. Dann sagt ihr ja wohl nich ne ich ruf zurück muss grad zocken und wegen sowas oder anderen wichtigen Sachen nen acc-bann zukriegen wär ja ma Hardcoreassi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

Jim schrieb:


> Also nen 3h Bann find ich eig schon angemessen da leechen schon scheiße ist, aber ich finde es sollte niemals nen kompletten acc-bann geben. Es kann ja immer was sein weswegen man vom PC weg muss(wenn was wichtiges oder dringendes). Stellt euch ma vor ihr habt stress mit euer Freundin und sie ruft an wenn ihr im av seid. Dann sagt ihr ja wohl nich ne ich ruf zurück muss grad zocken und wegen sowas oder anderen wichtigen Sachen nen acc-bann zukriegen wär ja ma Hardcoreassi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, dann kannst du ja immernoch den bg leaven bzw. den rechner aus machen

also: schnell ma uff de knopp gedrückt und zack ist der rechner aus, du streifst dir deine jacke über und haust ab...

wo ist das problem?


----------



## Kujon (25. Januar 2008)

willst du uns verarschen?

du gehst in ein bg, wo das ziel ist, zu kämpfen und zu gewinnen, tust nichts, ausser ein wenig doof rumlaufen und fragst noch ernsthaft, ob du geleeched hast?

sorry, bin zwar sonst immer freundlich, aber hättest du noch 1 IQ mehr, wärst du ne Topfpflanze!


----------



## Xeniea (25. Januar 2008)

Der Bann ist vollkommen richtig normal sollten Leecher noch länger gesperrt werden.

1-3 Tage, dann würden sie sich die leecherei vielleicht mal überlegen und man könnte mal normal BG spielen.

Wer Zeit hat am PC zu sitzen und alle paar Minuten mal nen Tastenklick zumachen der kann auch richtig Spielen.


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

gut formuliert!

87 zu 0 
für die Leech-Gegner


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

Xeniea schrieb:


> Der Bann ist vollkommen richtig normal sollten Leecher noch länger gesperrt werden.
> 
> 1-3 Tage, dann würden sie sich die leecherei vielleicht mal überlegen und man könnte mal normal BG spielen.
> 
> Wer Zeit hat am PC zu sitzen und alle paar Minuten mal nen Tastenklick zumachen der kann auch richtig Spielen.



Ja, weil es bei einem 3h-Ban trotzdem zu sehr lohnt, es zu machen und die Leecher von daher es nicht lassen werden... Wie unser kleiner Freund hier.. wie hieß er noch gleich? Dillius? Hmm?


----------



## icab (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.




Wer sich nich am BG beteiligt hat auch nix da verloren -PUNKT-


----------



## Jim Jakal (25. Januar 2008)

stimmt an leaven hab ich gar net gedacht^^xD
aber trotzdem find ich kompletten acc-bann viel zu übertrieben

@Kujon

Ich hoffe das dein letztes post nich auf mich bezogen war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LethalDoze (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wo wir da bleiben? AUS DEM BG DRAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN
> Und ob jemand Dünnschiss hat, hat mit dem BG ja wohl echt nix zu tun. Wenn net jeder für so einen Unsinn geflaggt werden würde, bräuchte bald keine Mensch mehr BG zocken, weil nur noch leecher drin sind.



lass deine aggresionen wo anders ab oder hol dir freunde ich glaube du bist einer der hobbits die immergleich minus bewertung geben wenn man nur so noch z.B. was zur q sagt. musst dadurch wohl gewisse fehlverteilungen der körperproportionen kompensieren mit rum mowlen xD


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

Jim schrieb:


> stimmt an leaven hab ich gar net gedacht^^xD
> aber trotzdem find ich kompletten acc-bann viel zu übertrieben



Warum findest du es übertrieben? 
Ich mein: Wie schon geschrieben, lohnt es sich sonst für die Leecher zu sehr und sie werden es wieder tun...

Wie du siehst, ist das ein Teufelskreis...
Ich möchte nicht in Blizzard's Haut stecken...
Sozusagen ein Konflikt zwischen Gnade und Gesetz.

Seviman


----------



## Kujon (25. Januar 2008)

nö, betrifft den TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.



Tust du etwas um Ehre zu bekommen? Nein. Ergo bist du ein Leecher.

Wird man eigentlich so blöd geboren oder muss man dafür was besonderes tun?


----------



## EuroSteve (25. Januar 2008)

Es ist erschreckend, wie viele das verurteilen.
Jeder geht im Alteractal farmen. Ich steh da auch nur dumm rum, gut was will ich als Defpala da schon groß ausrichten, wenn mich ein Schurke oder Druide angreift sieht das immer recht lustig aus, aber wirklich Schlachtentscheidend ist das nicht. 
Kurzum wenn jemand PvP will soll halt was anderes als WoW daddeln. WoW ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) ein PvE Spiel, auch wenn die sich in eine komische Richtung bewegen. 

Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu beheben, entweder man bestimmt, dass PvE und PvP Equip getrennt wird, oder man setzt das PvP Equip stark herunter. 
Denn wieso soll ich denn hundert mal in eine Ini rennen wenn ich mir ein fast so gutes Equip nebenbei z.B. auf der Arbeit erfarmen kann. Solange das so einfach ist, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern und ich befürworte dieses Verhalten sogar noch, dann reagiert Blizzard vielleicht mal drauf.


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (25. Januar 2008)

cheese zum whine?!


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Januar 2008)

ich bin zwar nicht der motzmässig viel pvp Spieler, dennoch sah ich schon ein-zwei eigenartige Sachen im AV

ein Zwerg und ein weiblicher Troll wollten sich ernsthaft unterhalten (Liebe)^^ in dem Turm wo alle durchreiten oben LOL=leechen

ein Priester war unter der Brücke afk=leechen

Schurken sowieso^^

naja und ich meine wenn du zB. schon ein Telefonanruf bekommst, dann Deff doch einfach irgend ein Turm oder den Fraktionsboss, mach ich so 

AV =/= nur zergen!

Edit: 3Stunden sind doch gar nix, Wartungsarbeiten dauern länger zB.


----------



## Moerbinho (25. Januar 2008)

Ihr spielt wegen einem Leecher mehr oder weniger nicht besser oder schlechter.
Finde es maßlos übertrieben ein Acc zu sperren.

Ich oute mich, ich leeche auch oft, wenn ich telefoniere, Fernseh schaue oder aufm Desktop bin.

Pls flame me !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kindergarten...


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Januar 2008)

EuroSteve schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend, wie viele das verurteilen.
> Jeder geht im Alteractal farmen. Ich steh da auch nur dumm rum, gut was will ich als Defpala da schon groß ausrichten, wenn mich ein Schurke oder Druide angreift sieht das immer recht lustig aus, aber wirklich Schlachtentscheidend ist das nicht.
> Kurzum wenn jemand PvP will soll halt was anderes als WoW daddeln. WoW ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) ein PvE Spiel, auch wenn die sich in eine komische Richtung bewegen.
> 
> ...


wegen der Arena und wer seit vor TBC dabei ist, hat bessere Sachen als S1. An S2/S3 ran zu kommen ist auch nicht soooo einfach, da musst du schon spielen können in der Arena, um sichtbar Punkte zu machen. Dieses Vorurteil, dass S3 an jeder Ecke liegen würde ist doch einfach primitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

Was hat das bitte mit Kindergarten zu tun?

Es ist einfach nicht im Sinne des Spieles, 
aber solange es möglich ist, ist es traurig...


----------



## Latrisha (25. Januar 2008)

ich finds einfach mies für all die anderen die das bg gewinnen wollen und sich rein hängen... ich mein es ist echt mist wenn man fü z.b. 30 av abzeichen einfach 30 mal rein muss weil keiner i was tut...
acc bann für 3 tage find ich gut da mir da ned passieren wird (und wenn dan garantiert ned wegem pvp sondern eher wegen untersuchung des untergrunds der pixelwelt)
naja jedenfalls wärs mal nice wenn der herr der da sein "problem" hin geschrieben hat mal sagen würde das ers begriffen hat das er im UNRECHT ist... (würd auch die Gemüter beruhigen)

Lisha


----------



## Dunham (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.



kann nicht sein, wenn du türme deffst und du bei der breiten masse mitläufst und auch mitkämpfst bekommste keine leech sperre
wenn du so ne sperre hast, hast du wiederholt ewig lang an einem ort nutzlos rumgestanden. (zb direkt am anfang auf brücke deffen [als alli]


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

Moerbinho schrieb:


> Ihr spielt wegen einem Leecher mehr oder weniger nicht besser oder schlechter.
> Finde es maßlos übertrieben ein Acc zu sperren.
> 
> Ich oute mich, ich leeche auch oft, wenn ich telefoniere, Fernseh schaue oder aufm Desktop bin.
> ...



hey...
wer leechen will und damit durch kommt soll sich freuen
wer erwischt wird und nen bann kassiert darf sich aergern und ueberlegen ob er demnaechst ab und zu mal auf nen gegner haut um den debuff loszuwerden und keinen bann zu riskieren
aber wenn man erwischt wird, nen bann kassiert, der angekuendigt wurde, dann einfach an dieter nuhr denken und einfach mal die fresse halten und nicht noch rumheulen


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. Januar 2008)

Rothen schrieb:


> Tust du etwas um Ehre zu bekommen? Nein. Ergo bist du ein Leecher.
> 
> Wird man eigentlich so blöd geboren oder muss man dafür was besonderes tun?




AMEN BRUDER!!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.




und an dich...
Tut mir leid aber als spieler muss ich dir echt sagen ist das assi!
besser wäre es gewesen wenn die dich 2 monate oder so von den bgs ausgesperrt hätten.

Leecher (egal mit welcher ausrede) find ich soooooo zum kotzen.
typen die das machen haben das spiel nich begriffen.
du raubst damit deinen mitspielern den sieg....und wenn du etwas anderes zu tun hattest *DANN MACH KEIN BG!!*


GZ!
der frustrierte bg schurke/pala


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Januar 2008)

ihr vergesst aber eins: wer kämpft bekommt ja auch Zergehre=Belohnung fürs aktive Spielen...


----------



## Te-Rax (25. Januar 2008)

...ist doch ganz klar, wer ehre farmt indem er im BG nicht mithilft Kriegt strafe...Es beginnt mit 3 Stunden ban, wenn das öfters vorkommt, werden dir PvP teile weggenommen, die ehre bis dahin auch. Ich weiß aber garnicht wieso ich so einem Ehre schnorrer wie dir helfen sollte...
MfG


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hey...
> wer leechen will und damit durch kommt soll sich freuen
> wer erwischt wird und nen bann kassiert darf sich aergern und ueberlegen ob er demnaechst ab und zu mal auf nen gegner haut um den debuff loszuwerden und keinen bann zu riskieren
> aber wenn man erwischt wird, nen bann kassiert, der angekuendigt wurde, dann einfach an dieter nuhr denken und einfach mal die fresse halten und nicht noch rumheulen



und an den den du zitierst möchte ich hinzufügen...

wer leecht und es zugibt und dann denen die sich drüber ärgern "kindergarten"nachsagt sollte sich ebenfalls fragen ob er nich lieber 5 gegen willi statt pvp spielen will


----------



## Viivelas (25. Januar 2008)

sevi93 schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit Kindergarten zu tun?
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht im Sinne des Spieles,
> aber solange es möglich ist, ist es traurig...



Wenns PVP nicht im Sinne des Spiels ist, warum wurde dann die Arena eingeführt?


----------



## Daimos/Nereya (25. Januar 2008)

Jop ebenfalls DAUMEN HOCH FÜR DEN GM Da es einfach nicht sein kann ich spiele jedes BG fertig ob win oder loos meistens loos ^^ und andere gehen ins BG und sind solange am Desktop und sind im Internet oder schauen sich einen film an das kann nicht angehen.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (25. Januar 2008)

Mein Traum ist es ja das mal ein Av aufgeht in dem NUR Leecher sind und dann stundenlang da festsitzten xD alle sammt. Und zum Thema... Es ist für mich nur in Ordnung nebenbei was anderes zu machen (bzw WoW nur mit einem auge zu kontrollieren) wenn man was Sinnvolles macht... z.b. FH, Türme Deffen (und damit mein die FH oder Türme/Bunker die wohl als nächstes getappt werden...wie Steinbruch oder Turmstellung) Da kann es ja öfters mal sein das erstmal keiner kommt. Aber alles andere.... witztig find ich auch diese Vogelscheuchen die an manchen FH stehen und so tuhen als würden se aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man killt erst die NPC's und dann tappt man seelenruhig wärend der Feind genau daneben steht...


----------



## Castorfelix (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
zunächst einmal Respekt vor dem Schreiber dieses Forumthemas, ich bedaure nur die teilweise echt beleidigenden und unsachgemäßen Äußerungen gegenüber dem Ursprungsschreiber.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es erstens auf beiden Seiten in den BG´s Leute gibt die rumstehen bzw AFK sind, dies ist so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben, solange die Leute von Blizzard hier nichts ändern.
Auch ich bin genauso betroffen von AFK´ler und leechern wie alle anderen auch und finde dies auch nicht gut, aber wenn hier Postings kommen die einem sogar das aufs Klo gehen übel nehmen, ist das etwas zu arg und diejenigen haben wohl ausser WOW spielen nichts anderes mehr im Sinn.
Leute, es ist ein Spiel und nicht das ernste Leben, Blizzard hat in den AGB´´s nix von verbotenem Rumlaufen im BG geschrieben und einen Vorteil wie es hier dutzendfach geschrieben wurde hat auch keiner, denn theoretisch können alle gleichermassen im BG rumlaufen wenn sie das möchten, also jeder kann dies tun und man verschafft sich dadurch eben keinen Vorteil, sondern ist wie im RL auch, die einen arbeiten am Arbeitsplatz etwas mehr und die anderen lassen für sich mitarbeiten.
Am einfachsten wäre es doch, wenn Blizzard auf den BG´s bei Untätigkeit (also beim rumstehen irgendwo im Wald) nach 3 Minuten den Spieler ausloggt und ihn von mir aus 1 Stunde bannt, aus die Maus.
Gruss
Castor


----------



## jon_x (25. Januar 2008)

Wie die ganzen kiddys hier rummheulen nur weil einer mal enn paar sekunden nicht 100% gegeben hat, im enteffect ist das AV doch eh nur ne dröge farmtour, kA warum man sich da überhaupt anstrengen sollte es fährt eh nur jeder auf seinem Ego tripp.

Und von wegen schwächen der moral, sowas wie zusammenhalt gibt es garnicht. Keiner Deffer, 0 taktik und wenn man versucht mal ein paar taktische elemente einzubringen, wird man meistens dumm angepöbelt.

Wenn man Ehre wenigstens in verbindung mit halaa oder anderen open pvp elementen effectiev und vorallem spaßig farmen könnt könnt ich ja verstehen wenn man über leecher heult aber im moment sind die BGs doch nur zum kotzen, was öderes gibt es kaum in wow als tausendmal den selben ablauf durchzumachen.

mfg jon_x (kein leecher, hat aber verständniss)


----------



## sevi93 (25. Januar 2008)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Wenns PVP nicht im Sinne des Spiels ist, warum wurde dann die Arena eingeführt?



Mannomann!

Niemand hat gesagt, dass PvP nicht im Sinne des Spiels ist.
Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass das Leechen nicht im Sinne des Spiels ist...

Entweder du hast es falsch verstanden oder du versuchst mich jetzt 
auf eine sehr armseelige Weise anzugreifen...

Hör auf damit!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. Januar 2008)

Castorfelix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zunächst einmal Respekt vor dem Schreiber dieses Forumthemas, ich bedaure nur die teilweise echt beleidigenden und unsachgemäßen Äußerungen gegenüber dem Ursprungsschreiber.
> Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es erstens auf beiden Seiten in den BG´s Leute gibt die rumstehen bzw AFK sind, dies ist so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben, solange die Leute von Blizzard hier nichts ändern.
> Auch ich bin genauso betroffen von AFK´ler und leechern wie alle anderen auch und finde dies auch nicht gut, aber wenn hier Postings kommen die einem sogar das aufs Klo gehen übel nehmen, ist das etwas zu arg und diejenigen haben wohl ausser WOW spielen nichts anderes mehr im Sinn.
> ...



Also jetzt ma ehrlich das is doch quatsch...

Ich ziehe ma den Raidvergleich...
Ich habe schon leute aus der raid geschmissen die dauerafk oder zu spät gekommen sind...Begründung?
Wenn 9 leute auf einen warten dan vergeht da RL zeit!!!
Das bedeutet ein raidtermin ist wie eine verabredung zum fußballspielen! wenn dort einer nicht erscheint der sich angemeldet hat brauch er auch nichmehr kommen weil er ersetzt wird...
Aufs klo gehen ist die eine sache aber wenn einem mitten im bg einfällt "Ou eigentlich müsste ich ja jetzt eine 10 minuten fäkalkonferenz halten" und verstopft somit nichtnur die kanalisation sondern auch noch einen bg platz auf den 5 andere spieler scharf sind die dann auch *KÄMPFEN* und nich *Kac...* wollen ist das unsportlich.
zumal dein vergleich mit dem ewigen "wer sich über etwas in dem forum auslässt das ihm echt ärgert kein rl hat echt dummes geschwätz ist.
Ich persönlich muss auf unserm server zwischen 15 min und 2 stunden warten und wenn ich dann ständig umgeholzt werde und neben mir 3 afk ler auf ihren mounts sitzen dann frustriert mich das und ich würde meine zeit auch lieber anders nutzen...
so far -möööööp-


----------



## Kujon (25. Januar 2008)

Castorfelix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zunächst einmal Respekt vor dem Schreiber dieses Forumthemas, ich bedaure nur die teilweise echt beleidigenden und unsachgemäßen Äußerungen gegenüber dem Ursprungsschreiber.
> Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es erstens auf beiden Seiten in den BG´s Leute gibt die rumstehen bzw AFK sind, dies ist so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben, solange die Leute von Blizzard hier nichts ändern.
> Auch ich bin genauso betroffen von AFK´ler und leechern wie alle anderen auch und finde dies auch nicht gut, aber wenn hier Postings kommen die einem sogar das aufs Klo gehen übel nehmen, ist das etwas zu arg und diejenigen haben wohl ausser WOW spielen nichts anderes mehr im Sinn.
> ...



da hast du was nicht richtig verstanden - aufs klo gehen, getränke holen etc. hat niemand was - aber es interessiert dann doch einige, warum man 15 min. auf dem klo ist, oder 15 min. braucht, um getränke zu holen...

wenn du vor dem schlachtfeld-typen stehst und dich anmeldest, sieht man, wielange es dauert, bis man zutritt zum bg hat...auf allyseite sind das mehrere minuten, reicht zum pinkeln, sich waschen, zehennägel schneiden und sich die wimpern zu zupfen.

wenn man dann aber 15 minuten oder noch länger afk muss, meldet man sich entweder gar nicht an, punkt! oder verlässt das bg und macht einem platz, der auch aktiv mitmischen will...ganz einfach!

früher hatte man solche leecher sogar im pve bereich - machten folgen beim mc run und gingen tv schauen - heute geht das im pve bereich nicht mehr (vorallem im endgame-content würds sofort auffallen) also gehen diese leute vermutlich jetzt in die bg's leechen!

was ich mich frage: wenns keinen spass macht, warum spielt ihr das spiel dann? seid ihr so süchtig, dass ihr die punkte braucht, aber eigentlich keinen bock mehr auf das spiel habt?

wenn ja, dann tut ihr mir echt leid - wenn ihr nichts besseres mit eurer zeit anzufangen wisst!

wohlgemerkt: dieser post geht an all die ehre leecher, die zig anderen den spass am game vermiesen!

danke euch, ihr seid grossartig! /ironie off


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

Castorfelix schrieb:


> ... , Blizzard hat in den AGB´´s nix von verbotenem Rumlaufen im BG geschrieben und einen Vorteil wie es ...



stimmt....
das steht im offiziellen support forum
und mit den AGBs akzeptiert man nur, dass man sich an die von Blizzard ausgegeben Regeln haelt.
Es stehen noch einige andere Sachen nicht in den AGBs die von Blizzard mit Bann bestraft werden.
Oder mit ner ermahnung.
Es geht ja nur darum, dass man sich nicht beschweren soll, wenn man von Blizzard auf die Weise bestraft wird, die angekuendigt wird.
Wenn ich mir nen Account bei ebay kaufe und der dann gesperrt wird, weil Blizzard das feststellt, kann ich dagegen auch nix machen.
Ich habe mich nicht an die Regeln gehalten und wurde dafuer bestraft. Punkt.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. Januar 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Wie die ganzen kiddys hier rummheulen nur weil einer mal enn paar sekunden nicht 100% gegeben hat, im enteffect ist das AV doch eh nur ne dröge farmtour, kA warum man sich da überhaupt anstrengen sollte es fährt eh nur jeder auf seinem Ego tripp.
> 
> Und von wegen schwächen der moral, sowas wie zusammenhalt gibt es garnicht. Keiner Deffer, 0 taktik und wenn man versucht mal ein paar taktische elemente einzubringen, wird man meistens dumm angepöbelt.
> 
> ...



und genau wegen spieler mit deiner scheissegal einstellung ist es fast scho legitim kacke zu spielen...

Bitte Blizz mach nen eigenen realm für diese spezies gamer auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (25. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld! Sowas darf doch nicht wahr sein! Leechen, und dann noch so dumm, das ins Forum zu schreiben und zu whinen! Wenn´s nach mir ginge, würde dein Acc. gekündigt werden!







Ein absolutes /signed
DU verdienst nichts anderes.
Wenn du in ein BG gehst, spielst du das, und bimmelst dir net einen dabei
Einhändig spielen, wo komm wa denn dahin? : D


----------



## lemmi2 (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.




finde ich super das er das gemacht hatt..schade das es ned 3 tage wurden


----------



## Dusktumy (25. Januar 2008)

Aversin schrieb:


> Danke an den GM kann ich dazu nur sagen....endlich mal einer der dagegen vorgeht! ich will auch mal BG gewinnen und nich durch solche andauernd verlieren, weil  die hälfte meiner Fraktion nur sinnlos rumsteht und nix macht!!!




Richtig so seh ich das auch 

Ich würde da noch viel härter durchgreifen
z.b. mal die gesamelten punkte auf 0 zurücksetzten und wenns nicht' s bringt 3 monate in kein bg mehr lassen bis hin zu'r längeren acc speere

Man muss solchen leuten den kampf ansagen, und nur solche mittel verstehn die dann auch!

p.s. wenn einer mal für 2 min afk ist um zu pissen versteht das jeder aber das ganze bg über .....tztz


----------



## Liwanu (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich ins BG gehe dann kann ich wohl erwarten, dass die anderen Spieler dort auch 100% !!! geben oder? Ich habe mich nicht umsonst dort angemeldet um mir Leecher anzuschauen oder dumme bots die noch nicht einmal wissen wo es überhaupt lang geht! 

Diese Strafe die ja wohl eingeführt wird von Blizz, finde ich zwar ganz nett, für meinen Geschmack aber nicht genug! Sollten diese Spieler als Leecher gemeldet werden, so sollten die einen Bann für den Tag erhalten. Sollten die es erneut machen - bitte dann für eine ganze Woche!

Ich zahle für dieses Spiel und ich habe keine lust in ein BG reinzukommen, wo NIX abgeht. Dann ist es einfach zeitverschwendung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. Januar 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Wenn ich ins BG gehe dann kann ich wohl erwarten, dass die anderen Spieler dort auch 100% !!! geben oder? Ich habe mich nicht umsonst dort angemeldet um mir Leecher anzuschauen oder dumme bots die noch nicht einmal wissen wo es überhaupt lang geht!
> 
> Diese Strafe die ja wohl eingeführt wird von Blizz, finde ich zwar ganz nett, für meinen Geschmack aber nicht genug! Sollten diese Spieler als Leecher gemeldet werden, so sollten die einen Bann für den Tag erhalten. Sollten die es erneut machen - bitte dann für eine ganze Woche!
> 
> Ich zahle für dieses Spiel und ich habe keine lust in ein BG reinzukommen, wo NIX abgeht. Dann ist es einfach zeitverschwendung.



absolut richtig!


----------



## Biomüll (25. Januar 2008)

Am einfachsten wäre es eigtlich wenn blizzard zuerst bannen würde (3-10h) und dann Ehrenabzug/BG-Equipment zerstören.<-- Was auch so abläuft, glaube ich^^

Aber wenn das nicht hilft, dann nen 72 Stunden debuff(inkl BG-Verbot) der jedem der den Spieler anschaut anzeigt, dass dieser ein Leecher ist.

Dann werden solche Leute es einfach schwerer haben eine Gilde, bzw. Instanzgruppe zu finden, da ja Leecher, was man anhand des Threads hier sieht, verhasst sind. 

Und zum TE: Zuerst denken, dann posten.


----------



## Karuna (25. Januar 2008)

Ist ja ok das Leecher ne Strafe bekommen - aber ich überleg mir gerade... was ist wenn´s mitten im BG unverhofft an meiner Tür klingelt (Postbote, Nachbar, whatever...) - sei jetzt mal jeder ehrlich zu sich selbst: leavt Ihr erst das BG und macht dann die Tür auf? 

Ich glaube das die meisten jetzt mit Nein antworten müssten wenn Sie wirklich ehrlich sind. 

Laufe ich jetzt also Gefahr das ich in so einem Moment (den ich ja nicht im voraus planen kann) einen Bann bekomme?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm, das fin deich irgendwie ..... doof.....


----------



## Kujon (25. Januar 2008)

wer den afk-debuff hat, wenn das bg endet, sollte ehre abgezogen bekommen! und wetten die leecherei würde blitzartig aufhören!

und wenns mich dann aus versehen auch mal erwischen würde (was ich kaum glaube, da ich immer mitmische oder mich sonst gar nicht im bg anmelde) wärs mir egal - solange ich weiss, dass die leecher bestraft werden, könnte ich auch mit dem leben


----------



## darkprall (25. Januar 2008)

Baellchen schrieb:


> Ich finds unmöglich das es dafür nen Temporären Ban gibt. Selbstverständlich ist Leechen , in egal welcher form nicht nett , aber es sollte keiner dafür bestraft werden. Nehmen wir mal an meine Oma würde meinen WoW Account zahlen , und interesse halber möchte sie auchmal dieses Neumodische Spiel spielen wollen. Sie würde warscheinlich auch nach Leecher/Botuser aussehn weil sie gegen ne wand läuft oder so. So läuft die spielmechanik , mann "muss" halt nicht. In den AGB´s steht nicht " Du musst ein mindestmaß an Spiel Skill haben "... Mal abgesehen von dem RP Aspekt =) Vielleicht möchte ich ja den Feigen soldaten spielen der sich im graben Versteckt , zittert und weint =/ ^^ ...


Mal 'ne Frage: Geht's noch dümmer???


----------



## Kujon (25. Januar 2008)

Karuna schrieb:


> Ist ja ok das Leecher ne Strafe bekommen - aber ich überleg mir gerade... was ist wenn´s mitten im BG unverhofft an meiner Tür klingelt (Postbote, Nachbar, whatever...) - sei jetzt mal jeder ehrlich zu sich selbst: leavt Ihr erst das BG und macht dann die Tür auf?
> 
> Ich glaube das die meisten jetzt mit Nein antworten müssten wenn Sie wirklich ehrlich sind.
> 
> ...



ne, dagegen hat ja auch keiner was und in der statistik kann man dann ja sehen, wieviel schaden/heilung du ausgeteilt/gewirkt hast...wäre also problemlos widerlegbar

ich wär für eine afk-funktion für eben diese von dir genannten fälle: jeder hat das recht, sich einmal pro spiel, als afk zu markieren - dieser dauert 3 min...während dieser 3 minuten kann man keinen afk-debuff bekommen, wird aber nach ablauf der 3 min. automatisch aus dem bg gekickt und erhält nur einen reduzierten deserteur-debuff von 5 - 10 min...

das wär fair - aber wie gesagt: das geht nur einmal pro spiel


----------



## Trunks89 (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn ich sehen würde du ürdest 5 min auf der stelle stehen oder ich lauf zum 2 mal bei dir vorbei wo du eben noch gestanden hast melde ich dich antürlich egal was du grade machs weil so was hasse ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hordler zieht euc warm an


----------



## Dragorius (25. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> passt grad so schön zum thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich bekomme ehre im alteractal, ich stehe meistens in nem turm, deffe hinten oder schleiche mich vor zum lazarett/hdh

wenn dich jemand afk meldet bzw mehrere spieler dann haste zeit zu reagieren. ich meine mal 60 sek. wenn du auf nen hordler kloppst ist dein afk debuff sofort wieder weg. in türmen wird man normalerweise nicht afk gemeldet es sei denn sie sind schon abgebrannt ^^. selbst die mods unterscheiden da teilweise mit denen man spieler automatisch afk meldet. wenn du an nem alterac wochenende z.b. 2-3 mal in der stunde ein AV bekommst was so 20 min dauert und du ausgerechnet dann immer trinken oder aufs klo musst isses halt dein problem. wenn du mal eben keine 30 min still sitzen kannst frag ich mich wie du deine schulzeit überstanden hast. wobei ^^ du warst sicherlich einer von denen die immer mit gesenktem kopf, gesicht zur wand in einer ecke des klassenzimmers standen ^^ das erklärt wohl auch dein spielverhalten im bg *grins*

mfg drago

p.s. wenn du nene magen darm infekt hast würd ich mich garnicht erst zum bg anmelden, denn ein spieler der nur aufm pott sitzt bringt dem bg auch nix. wenn es mal krampfhaft bei dir wird wirste ehh nach 5 min meine ich vom server AFK gemeldet und aus dem BG entfernt + deserteur buff. dann haste wenigstens genug zeit dich zu entleeren.




EuroSteve schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend, wie viele das verurteilen.
> Jeder geht im Alteractal farmen. Ich steh da auch nur dumm rum, gut was will ich als Defpala da schon groß ausrichten, wenn mich ein Schurke oder Druide angreift sieht das immer recht lustig aus, aber wirklich Schlachtentscheidend ist das nicht.
> Kurzum wenn jemand PvP will soll halt was anderes als WoW daddeln. WoW ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) ein PvE Spiel, auch wenn die sich in eine komische Richtung bewegen.
> 
> ...




also steve du hast die falsche einstellung. defpalas sind sehrwohl nützlich im bg nur bist du es nicht. du , der spieler bist nutzlos und es liegt nicht an deiner klasse.
jede klasse hat irgendeine andere klasse zu fürchten bzw die er nicht mag.
jede klasse ist für irgendeine andere klasse ein opfer ^^.

aber ich frag dich mal was ^^ ich als schurke sehe mit meinem equip gegen nen guten heilschami kein lichtlein. warum also renne ich trotzdem auf den schami zu und kloppe ihn windelweich auch wenn ich von vorne herrein schon weiß das ich , solange der schami mana hat den sowieso nicht kaputt bekomme ??
son kampf kann schon ne kleine ewigkeit dauern mitunter. der sinn des ganzen ist recht simpel zu erkennen denn solange der schami sich selber im ziel hat kann er nur sich selber heilen oder versucht mich loszuwerden. der heilt nix anderes dank meinen gift. und wenn der rest von seinen kumpels keinen heiler hat ist ihr virtuelles kurzfristiges ende auch besiegelt.

jeder, auch du als schutzpala kannst zum sieg im bg beisteuern. was solls denn ? dann stürmste halt eben als frontmann in ne gruppe gegner, machst weihe und lässt sie mal auch die einschlagen. in der zeit in der sie nur auf dir rumkloppen können andere schaden machen, sterben später = mehr schaden und evtl auch der entscheidende punkt zum sieg.

jeder der nur dumm rumsteht und sagt das seine skillung scheisse ist und er ehh nix kann wird afk gemeldet. ganz klare sache. ich würde gerne die regeln verschärfen. klar trifft es dann auch mal nen unschuldigen aber " wayne ". einfach per mehrheitsentscheid spieler ausm bg kicken. sind 75% der spieler dafür fliegt er und es kommt ein neuer rein ders evtl besser kann.

mfg drago


----------



## darkprall (25. Januar 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> also ich bekomme ehre im alteractal, ich stehe meistens in nem turm, deffe hinten oder schleiche mich vor zum lazarett/hdh
> 
> wenn dich jemand afk meldet bzw mehrere spieler dann haste zeit zu reagieren. ich meine mal 60 sek. wenn du auf nen hordler kloppst ist dein afk debuff sofort wieder weg. in türmen wird man normalerweise nicht afk gemeldet es sei denn sie sind schon abgebrannt ^^. selbst die mods unterscheiden da teilweise mit denen man spieler automatisch afk meldet. wenn du an nem alterac wochenende z.b. 2-3 mal in der stunde ein AV bekommst was so 20 min dauert und du ausgerechnet dann immer trinken oder aufs klo musst isses halt dein problem. wenn du mal eben keine 30 min still sitzen kannst frag ich mich wie du deine schulzeit überstanden hast. wobei ^^ du warst sicherlich einer von denen die immer mit gesenktem kopf, gesicht zur wand in einer ecke des klassenzimmers standen ^^ das erklärt wohl auch dein spielverhalten im bg *grins*
> 
> ...


SOO einfach und treffend. Danke, sprichst mir aus der Seele. AFKler gehören gebannt. Wer keine Zeit hat sich zu beteiligen hat imBG nichts verloren.


----------



## Violation (25. Januar 2008)

Ahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser Thread ist mal wieder ein Grund mehr mit WoW aufzuhören. Wie lustig sich alle über einen kleinen Ehreleecher aufregen. Leute denkt mal nach, es ist weder illegal noch steht davon was in den AGB (wie hier schon gesagt wurde!) Wenns euch nicht passt habt ihr nach meiner Meinung einfach mal PECH gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Blizzard das bestraft finde ich nur ein Zeichen für die Kinderfreundlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich Glaube ich melde ab jetzt jeden der irgendwo Mist erzählt, dass passt mir nämlich auch nicht und gehört bestraft! ... muha


----------



## Rastas (25. Januar 2008)

LOL? SACH MAL GEHTS NOCH DU GIMP?! du versuchst hier nicht allen ernstes das leechen zu verteidigen?! leechen ist was für leute die kein gehirn haben ... WoW ist ein Spiel,man spielt es zum Spaß und leechen kann auch nix mehr mit Spaß zu tun haben,weil ihr den "richtigen" Spielern alles versaut ...

OMG BEI LEUTEN WIE DIR KRIEG ICH DAS K*TZEN! 
/MADE MY DAY
/VOTE FOR WoW-BAN!


----------



## Violation (25. Januar 2008)

*AUF BODEN KUGEL* .... Bitte Sticky ^^"


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

Violation schrieb:


> Ahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es steht nicht in den AGB...
da steht nur, dass blizzard sich das recht heraus nimmt leute fuer gewiise zeit oder permanent aus dem spiel zu bannen
regelverstoesse die zum bann fuehren sind bei wow-europe.com erklaert
also, wer nen bann kassiert, nicht heulen


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.



Genau Leute wie du stören die Leute die richtig PvP zocken wollen, weil dadurch andere Spieler die Spielen wollen nicht in BG kommen. 3 Stunden sind da ehrlich noch milde.


----------



## Lewa (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: *ICH HASSE SOLCHE LEUTE!!*

ansonsten: Selber schuld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonC&D (25. Januar 2008)

Wer Ehre leecht und nebenbei was anderes macht, etwa ein gutes Buch lesen, oder arbeiten, der hat das Spiel kapiert.


Alle anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem, wenn sich die Leute hier über "Bots" aufregen...

IHR seid die Bots!
Die da jeden Tag einloggen und ewig den selben Käse in AV machen.
Das ist doch nicht mal PvP!
Das ist die billigste Tank drauf DD go PvE Instanz, die das Spiel zu bieten hat.

WoW Spieler = Bot


----------



## Malvivente (25. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich sollten alle leute die afk gemeldet sind aus dem bg fliegen. dann machen sie vielleicht platz für leute die Spielen wollen.
ich perönlich hasse es wenn jemand nur rumsteht und ab und zu was macht. 
vor allem hasse ich den morgen wenn alle durchzocker im av rumstehen und nichts tun. dann kämpfen zwar auf beiden seiten nur 20, ist aber beschissen.


----------



## Grivok (25. Januar 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Wer Ehre leecht und nebenbei was anderes macht, etwa ein gutes Buch lesen, oder arbeiten, der hat das Spiel kapiert.
> Alle anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das ist mal ne gute aussage
dann machen wir ab demnaechst alle im BG genau das...
reingehen nen buch schnappen und lesen
das ist dann beamten mikado
wer zuerst nach 5 stunden BG die geduld verliert und sich bewegt scheidet aus


----------



## Gothmorg (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...




Hoffe, das wurde nicht schon gesagt, aber wollte jetzt nicht 10 Seiten lesen.
Das ist vielleicht dein Spiel. Allerdings ist es nicht dein Charakter! Wenn du dir mal die Zeit nehmen würdest, diesen schönen Text zu lesen, der nach dem patchen immer erscheint wüsstest du, dass der Charakter Eigentum von Blizzard ist (stand übrigens auch unter dem Ebay-Artikel, über den du deinen Acc gekauft hast).
Und dass das dein Spiel ist bezieht sich auch nur auf die Software, das Spiel selbst ist sicher nicht deins sondern das aller WoW-Spieler. Wenn du dein eigenes Spiel haben willst, fang ein Offline-Spiel an, wir wären dir alle sehr dankbar.
Dass du Geld dafür bezahlst ist ja wohl mal ein lächerliches Argument. Das tun die anderen Spieler auch, denen du mit deinem leechen das Spiel versaust.
Und betrügen tust du übrigens auch, da leechen gegen die Regeln ist. Und alles was gegen die Regeln ist, ist betrügen.

Ich finde das leechen auch eine absolute Frechheit und wenn etwas betrügen ist, dann das. Das ist in MMOs nunmal so, da muss man sich sein Equip verdienen und kann sich das nicht einfach ercheaten.

Aber was das Ehre-System angeht stimmt das schon, da müsste trotzdem was geändert werden. Das PvP in WoW ist zu sehr auf Zeit bezogen und zu wenig auf Skill.

mfG Goth


----------



## Melmondo (25. Januar 2008)

@MoonC&D. Lol sry aber was soll man zu deiner Antwort sagen.........Idiot


----------



## Kujon (25. Januar 2008)

Violation schrieb:


> Ahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so, men jong - muss ich dir jetzt ernsthaft erklären, warum sich die leute aufregen? widerwillig, aber ich tu es:

die bg's sind ein team-, oder mannschaftssport. das heisst nix anderes, als das die kette (gruppe) nur so gut ist, wie ihr schwächstes glied. jetzt hat es schwach equipte leute darunter, die drücken sicherlich auf die teamqualität, ist aber halb so wild, weil die machen mit - sie strengen sich an und werden besser.

dann gibts noch diejenigen, die NICHTS tun - sie stehen blöd rum, chatten, spielen also ein anderes spiel.

so, jetzt nehme ich als beispiel eine fussballmannschaft: was machst du mit denjenigen, die nie zu den trainings erscheinen, beim spiel dann nur blödsinn machen, oder noch schlimmer, sie stehen nur blöd rum???

richtig! du kickst sie aus dem team. und warum? weil sie die gruppe nicht nur bremsen, sondern grad noch einige meter zurückschleudern. 

brauch ich dafür irgendwelche agb's? nein!
und warum nicht? richtig, weil dies mit respekt den anderen gegenüber zu tun hat - sollte eigentlich schon mit der erziehung gelernt werden!

oder stellst du zu hause ein monopoly-spielbrett auf, lädst alle, die mitspielen wollen ein, zum mitspielen und ärgerst dich dann nicht, wenn sie einfach weglaufen und tv schauen?

sorry, aber deine ansichten sind etwas...äh...eigenartig - würde mal einen guten arzt aufsuchen, der dir was über den umgang mit anderen menschen erzählt - vielleicht holt er sogar noch ein wenig aus und erklärt dir den sinn eines "spiels"


----------



## Zorker (25. Januar 2008)

Sry aber da wurdest du eindeutig zu recht gesperrt ...genau das ist mit ehre leechen gemeint wenn man sich nicht am kampf beteiligt und nur ab und zu sein char bewegt das man nicht afk geht also meiner meinung sollten accs bei mehrmaligen tun komplett gesperrt werden


----------



## Dusktumy (25. Januar 2008)

Karuna schrieb:


> Ist ja ok das Leecher ne Strafe bekommen - aber ich überleg mir gerade... was ist wenn´s mitten im BG unverhofft an meiner Tür klingelt (Postbote, Nachbar, whatever...) - sei jetzt mal jeder ehrlich zu sich selbst: leavt Ihr erst das BG und macht dann die Tür auf?
> 
> Ich glaube das die meisten jetzt mit Nein antworten müssten wenn Sie wirklich ehrlich sind.
> 
> ...




Kommt das jeden Tag bei Dir vor???




MoonC&D schrieb:


> Wer Ehre leecht und nebenbei was anderes macht, etwa ein gutes Buch lesen, oder arbeiten, der hat das Spiel kapiert.
> Alle anderen
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll man da noch großartig dazu sagen? : Er legt seine eigene Dummheit offen


----------



## Karuna (25. Januar 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Kommt das jeden Tag bei Dir vor???



Zum Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spätestens am dritten Tag würd ich den Postboten, Nachbarn was auch immer fragen ob er absichtlich immer dann kommt wenn´s grad ungelegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Januar 2008)

Karuna schrieb:


> Ist ja ok das Leecher ne Strafe bekommen - aber ich überleg mir gerade... was ist wenn´s mitten im BG unverhofft an meiner Tür klingelt (Postbote, Nachbar, whatever...) - sei jetzt mal jeder ehrlich zu sich selbst: leavt Ihr erst das BG und macht dann die Tür auf?
> 
> Ich glaube das die meisten jetzt mit Nein antworten müssten wenn Sie wirklich ehrlich sind.
> 
> ...



Is verständlich wenn's mal passiert, er schrieb aber:



Dilius schrieb:


> ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht.



Das hat aber nichts mit eben mal zur Türe oder Postboten zu tun, das ist Absicht.


----------



## Shamblea (25. Januar 2008)

Rendrik schrieb:


> der GM ist mir jetzt schon sehr sympatisch. mir ist egal wenn einer dabei ist, der sich mühe gibt aber nicht wirklich was reißt, aber wenn man nur dumm afk steht... naja ist ja tagtäglich zu sehen. von daher hät ich den bann noch länger gemacht.




Genau so sehe ich es auch.........


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2008)

danke lieber gm dass du sein acc sperrtest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du hast uns einen grossen dienst erwiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (25. Januar 2008)

Leechen heisst nicht das man Bots oder sonst was benutzen muss. Leechen bedeutet das deu die Ehrenpunkte bekommst ohne das du wirklich etwas dafür tust, ausser rumstehen oder mal nach links und rechts läufst. Und ich meine wenn man keine Zeit hat bzw. immer mal wieder weg muss, geht man nicht ins BG.

Ich finde gut das Blizz langsam dort durchgreift. Ich hoffe das sich die Sperrzeiten erhöhen je öfter man erwischt wird. Evtl. könnte man auch darüber nachdenken das die Ehrenpunkte zusätzlich als Strafe resettet werden.


----------



## DaEgo (25. Januar 2008)

1. whine
2. zu milde strafe
3. dumm
4. closen plz

narf, so kriegt man auch einen web server voll , mit müll !


----------



## aendy (25. Januar 2008)

absolut schäbig die unkte abzusahnen wärend andere sich den ar... aufreißen !!!

Ey, das geht ja gar nicht ein glück wurdest du wach gemacht andere müssen die zeit auch aufwenden.            du wurdest wohl von den spielern zu oft gemeldet ...lol...

na ja, ich hoffe die machen das mit allen punkte-parasiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (25. Januar 2008)

Labbes l2p PvP
/vote for Ban


----------



## Floyder (25. Januar 2008)

Dilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich konnte es nicht glauben, mein Acc wurde gestern für drei Stunden gesperrt, da ich ich angeblich Ehre leechen würde, so drückte es der GM aus. Das war es dann auch leider mit weiteren Erklärungen. Jetzt habe ich schiss überhauptnochmal ins Alterac zu gehen. Also direkt zu Anfang ICH HABE KEINEN BOT ODER SONSTIGEN MIST INSTALLIERT. ICh war im ALterac und stand oft nur rum oder bin mal ein Stück nach rechts oder links gelaufen. ICh war zwar am PC habe aber auch mal was anderes gemacht. Das dies nicht OK ist, weiß ich. Aber fakt ist doch, das ich kein Fremdprogram oder sonst. verbotenes Mittel genutzt habe um nicht AFK zu werden.
> 
> Oder ist das auch leechen? Moralisch schwäche ich natürlich meine Fraktion schon klar, das muss auch jeder selbst wissen. Aber das kann man doch nicht als leechen auslegen. ich meine wofür gibt es dann die Möglichkeit nen SPieler zu melden? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, das ich gar nichts mache. Nur wenn wir z.B. Türme einnehmen, dann steht man da nur rum.



Natürlich ist das leechen oÔ Und dafür wünsche ich dir einen liftimeban!


----------



## aendy (25. Januar 2008)

zodak schrieb:


> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...




Du kommst echt nicht mehr kar und hast den sinn des spiels einfachnicht verstanden !

Sorry, die wahrheit tut manchmal weh


----------



## osama (25. Januar 2008)

wow gefällt mir immer weniger deswegen lass ich es lieber sein den es is echt cool im bg dauernd leute rauszupicken die net aktiv sind des kotzt mich so an...


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (25. Januar 2008)

> Also ich glaub ihr spinnt alle?!
> Das ist MEIN Spiel.
> ICH zahle GELD dafür.
> Sofern ich nicht BETRÜGE ´sollte alles im grünen bereich sein.
> ...



Du vergisst da wohl etwas.
REGELN SIND REGELN!
Und wer sie nicht einhält hat halt mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen!
Wenn ich mich für nen Karatekurs anmelde und dafür monatlich 50&#8364; bezahle, kann ich auch nicht dem Trainer in die Eier treten oder den Mädchen die Haare rausreißen ohne ne Strafe zu bekommen.


----------



## sp0tz (25. Januar 2008)

lol, wo is der unterschied wenn du das selbst machst oder du das einen bot machen lässt? leechen is leechen... is einfach unfair gegenüber den anderen leuten in deinem team... versteh sowieso nicht wie man sowas machen kann >.<


----------



## Shamblea (25. Januar 2008)

Nennt es doch nicht immer mit dem verniedlichenden englischen Ausdruck.... redet DEUTSCH sagt BETRÜGER oder SCHMAROTZER


----------



## Globox (25. Januar 2008)

Shamblea schrieb:


> Nennt es doch nicht immer mit dem verniedlichenden englischen Ausdruck.... redet DEUTSCH sagt BETRÜGER oder SCHMAROTZER




parasiten?^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

osama schrieb:


> wow gefällt mir immer weniger deswegen lass ich es lieber sein den es is echt cool im bg dauernd leute rauszupicken die net aktiv sind des kotzt mich so an...



Damit muss man sich nicht beschäftigen, dafür gibts recht nette Addons. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Flame-Potential hier steigt grad etwas zu hoch an - darum ist der Thread zu.


----------

